# RideLondon-Surrey 100 (2019) Anyone?



## Dogtrousers (6 Aug 2018)

Ballot's open. 
https://www.prudentialridelondon.co.uk/events/100/entries/ballot/

Will I maintain my spotless 100% rejection record?


----------



## steverob (6 Aug 2018)

For the first time since 2014, I won't be going in for the 100 ballot this year. I've got another (non-cycling) event that I'll be training for throughout July and August, so I won't be able to put as many miles in on the bike as I'd need to in the weeks leading up to it, so don't feel it's worth entering on the outside chance of getting a place I can't really use. I may be tempted by the 46 however, as I think I could do that without requiring too much additional training.

Anyway, have already got a place confirmed on the Tour of Cambridgeshire (this year is the first time they've got a 100 mile route) for the start of June, so that'll be my century ride for next year.


----------



## Lonestar (6 Aug 2018)

I will retain my 100% record of never being balloted.


----------



## StuAff (6 Aug 2018)

In the ballot, so expecting the Commiserations-and-would-you-take-a-charity-place-so-we-can-gouge-more-money magazine next year....


----------



## vickster (6 Aug 2018)

I might enter...and hope I don’t get in!


----------



## Joffey (6 Aug 2018)

I have entered and hope I don't get in!


----------



## Racing roadkill (6 Aug 2018)

Well I’m in the ballot again


----------



## cosmicbike (6 Aug 2018)

In the hat again.


----------



## lazybloke (6 Aug 2018)

Just signed up again. Wasn't in the country for the event this year, and missed the whole spectacle. Would like to have another go


----------



## PaulSB (6 Aug 2018)

vickster said:


> I might enter...and hope I don’t get in!





Joffey said:


> I have entered and hope I don't get in!



Can I ask why bother entering the ballot? It simply takes away from someone else’s opportunity. 

I’m in again and very much hope I get a place.


----------



## vickster (6 Aug 2018)

PaulSB said:


> Can I ask why bother entering the ballot? It simply takes away from someone else’s opportunity.
> 
> I’m in again and very much hope I get a place.


I was being completely serious. I currently have health (inflammatory arthritis) problems but hope I'll be ok next year if I get in

If you've also done it before, equally you could also not enter and give someone else a chance to get a place for tne first time?

Indeed, if I don't get in, I would hope it's because my demographic is over subscribed and the place goes to someone who's not done it before


----------



## Joffey (7 Aug 2018)

PaulSB said:


> Can I ask why bother entering the ballot? It simply takes away from someone else’s opportunity.
> 
> I’m in again and very much hope I get a place.



I've done it twice and hate how many people are on the roads and the monstrous delays on the course BUT in the years that I have done it it has given me something to train for. So I've applied. If I get in then great, I have something to train for, if I don't I won't be bothered. There are a couple of other reasons for applying for 2019 too but the above is the gist of it.


----------



## Simontm (7 Aug 2018)

In again. If successful, I suspect it will be my last time.


----------



## toffee (8 Aug 2018)

Yep Mrs T and I have both put our entries in again.


----------



## The Central Scrutinizer (8 Aug 2018)

I did it in 2016 for prostate cancer uk but have nether got in through the ballot.I will try again but getting a bit blase with it now.
It annoys me that so called celebrities can just do the ride without going through a ballot.


----------



## 172traindriver (8 Aug 2018)

The Central Scrutinizer said:


> I did it in 2016 for prostate cancer uk but have nether got in through the ballot.I will try again but getting a bit blase with it now.
> It annoys me that so called celebrities can just do the ride without going through a ballot.



.......and also just roll up to the start and end up at the front of their start pen


----------



## PK99 (8 Aug 2018)

PaulSB said:


> Can I ask why bother entering the ballot? It simply takes away from someone else’s opportunity.
> 
> I’m in again and very much hope I get a place.



MrsPK and I applied in the Monsoon year.

As I put it at the time. "I was lucky and got a place. MrsPK got one too!"

For me, 100miles was not much of a stretch over the regular riding and sportives I did. For MrsPK, it was a major stretch and major training was needed. so I understand the posts you were querying.


----------



## Beebo (8 Aug 2018)

Dogtrousers said:


> Seriously: If I get a place, good. But I'm not really bothered/desperately keen. I ride a lot of centuries anyway so it's not a huge deal. It's easy for me to get to the start so it wouldn't be much different to an ordinary cycling day out. I've heard so many stories of the route being clogged up, crashes, people riding like lunatics that means I'd approach it with some trepidation.


I've won the ballot twice, never managed a full 100miles due to weather and crashes.
Riding the closed roads is fun, but I wont be bothering to enter again, the number of riders means that if something very small goes wrong the whole thing grinds to a halt.
The same people operate the london marathon, and they have never had to shortern the course for weather or injuries or stop the race for 2 hours, and they have more participants, who all start at the same time. The ride london start is spread over 4 hours but they still get big problems. I can only conclude that bikes and mass participation doesn't mix well. Stick to smaller more manageable rides.


----------



## ianrauk (8 Aug 2018)

Beebo said:


> I've won the ballot twice, never managed a full 100miles due to weather and crashes.
> Riding the closed roads is fun, but I wont be bothering to enter again, the number of riders means that if something very small goes wrong the whole thing grinds to a halt.
> The same people operate the london marathon, and they have never had to shortern the course for weather or injuries or stop the race for 2 hours, and they have more participants, who all start at the same time. The ride london start is spread over 4 hours but they still get big problems. I can only conclude that bikes and mass participation doesn't mix well. Stick to smaller more manageable rides.




Only money is the motivation for the company, not the bike ride or welfare of the participants. .


----------



## 172traindriver (8 Aug 2018)

I have entered the ballot twice, and was lucky to get an entry this year, however the weather deciding to turn during the particular weekend made it a bit more difficult, so I have tried my luck once more, hoping I get an entry and a nice day next time. However judging on others comments I reckon I was lucky to get in this year, but if you don't buy a ticket for the raffle etc.....
I was also lucky getting a start just after 6am but even forgetting the weather my personal thoughts of trying to route '000's of people up and down Leith Hill is surely a logistical problem once you get more riders on the roads and the congestion that is going to occur there. It is a narrow road so won't cope well with the numbers and riders of different abilities, but then the climbs are part of trying to make it an iconic event.
A similar situation also occurs on Box Hill once mass numbers start to hit it.
Those were just a couple of observations that I made during my ride, but I would not want to criticise the organisation of the event and even though I got soaked and punctured descending Leith Hill I still thoroughly enjoyed my experience.


----------



## philk56 (8 Aug 2018)

Beebo said:


> I've won the ballot twice, never managed a full 100miles due to weather and crashes.
> Riding the closed roads is fun, but I wont be bothering to enter again, the number of riders means that if something very small goes wrong the whole thing grinds to a halt.
> The same people operate the london marathon, and they have never had to shortern the course for weather or injuries or stop the race for 2 hours, and they have more participants, who all start at the same time. The ride london start is spread over 4 hours but they still get big problems. I can only conclude that bikes and mass participation doesn't mix well. Stick to smaller more manageable rides.


Having also done the 100 twice with exactly the same experience, I have to agree with your observations. I did the 46 this year mainly because some friends were also doing it, and enjoyed riding with them, but even then we were cut short. I haven't yet completed the post-ride survey but will be putting forward similar viewsa although I doubt they will be considered.


----------



## mgs315 (6 Sep 2018)

Yep in the ballot. Missed this years due to the small matter of getting married. Hope I’ll get in. Failing that I’ll try get a team place with my CC (we got another 12 in this year) or start raising some dosh for Shelter and end up cycling around with the club members anyway!


----------



## Freds Dad (17 Dec 2018)

I've entered for the 4th consecutive year and I'm looking forward to my rejection magazine to add to the other three.


----------



## Freds Dad (19 Dec 2018)

I've been given the opportunity to be a VIP rider.

The Prudential RideLondon-Surrey Club 200 VIP experience includes: 

The chance to ride with a partner starting in the same Start Wave from Queen Elizabeth Olympic Park
Pre-ride hospitality in the famous Velodrome in Queen Elizabeth Olympic Park, with a hot and cold breakfast with drinks
Bag drop service and mechanic for last minute adjustments at the Velodrome
Fast-track loading at the Start as you and your partner skip the queues and are escorted to the front of your Start Wave
VIP hospitality and changing facilities at the Finish where your kit bag will be waiting for you
Enjoy plenty of food and drink and the chance to watch the Prudential RideLondon-Surrey Classic on TV before cheering the pro riders on the final sprint down The Mall from the prime position of the VIP hospitality
Designated area at the Cycling Show registration to collect your ride packs
Specialist cycling rucksacks (valued at £90) for you and your ride partner
The price of the Prudential RideLondon-Surrey Club 200 package is £500 for each pair of riders (£250 per rider). This includes two guaranteed entries for the Prudential RideLondon-Surrey 100 and all the benefits outlined above.

Also can the OP change the title to "Ride London" from "RideLondon" to make the search for this topic easier to find.


----------



## Sniper68 (19 Dec 2018)

I've entered again,4th time and will probably get the rejection magazine(again) followed by the guaranteed entry via the Charity Team I was a member of


----------



## rugby bloke (21 Dec 2018)

Ridden it 3 times now and to be honest I've moved on. Did not ride it last year as I was focusing on a 5 day tour of Northern Spain instead. We are going back to Spain again so again this will be my training target.

RideLondon is a great experience and an excellent way to bag your first 100. There are certainly concerns around numbers and congestion - climbing and descending Leith Hill is not pleasant. This is a real shame, having climbed Leith hill this year on a quite day its a great challenge. Best of luck to all those who have applied, I hope Lady Luck shines on you.


----------



## lazybloke (21 Dec 2018)

In 2016 I got held at the bottom of Leith Hill for well over half an hour to allow congestion to clear.

That left a completely empty road - romped up there and got a personal best to the top... haven't been within 30 seconds of that time since!


----------



## PaulSB (3 Jan 2019)

I was surprised to receive an email yesterday suggesting I encourage a friend to enter the ballot which closes on January 4th. Clearly fewer than 80,000 entrants to date.


----------



## PeteXXX (3 Jan 2019)

Is there an upper age limit?


----------



## lazybloke (3 Jan 2019)

PaulSB said:


> I was surprised to receive an email yesterday suggesting I encourage a friend to enter the ballot which closes on January 4th. Clearly fewer than 80,000 entrants to date.


Is that unusual? I think I've seen a similar email in a previous year or years.


----------



## Racing roadkill (3 Jan 2019)

PeteXXX said:


> Is there an upper age limit?


Not officially. There’s a minimum age of 16 years old for the 46, and 18 years old for the 100, but no upper age limit.


----------



## Racing roadkill (3 Jan 2019)

lazybloke said:


> Is that unusual? I think I've seen a similar email in a previous year or years.



This is the latest I’ve seen that type of email. I’m not surprised that it looks like they may be short on sign ups. ‘New Years resolutioners’ may have boosted the numbers, but with the reputation the event has earned, regarding crashes and deaths, coupled with the fact that the ‘2012 effect’ has diminished, it’s not altogether surprising that the event may have lost its mass appeal a bit.


----------



## lazybloke (3 Jan 2019)

And some may have been waiting to see if Velo South is running in 2019 - would make a change


----------



## PaulSB (3 Jan 2019)

lazybloke said:


> Is that unusual? I think I've seen a similar email in a previous year or years.



I don't know if it's unusual. I haven't had the email before at this stage.


----------



## Racing roadkill (3 Jan 2019)

lazybloke said:


> And some may have been waiting to see if Velo South is running in 2019 - would make a change


The Velo South won’t run.


----------



## GM (3 Jan 2019)

PaulSB said:


> I don't know if it's unusual. I haven't had the email before at this stage.





I got that email yesterday, which gave me a glimmer of hope. After 5 attempts it might be my lucky year.


----------



## PaulSB (3 Jan 2019)

GM said:


> I got that email yesterday, which gave me a glimmer of hope. After 5 attempts it might be my lucky year.



Agreed. I've got in once and would very much like to again.


----------



## EltonFrog (3 Jan 2019)

I’ve had the email too, I think it’s more likely that they want to boost the numbers of those disappointed of not getting in on the ballot so more charity places get taken up.

I’ve had those last minute sign ups every year except the first.

I rode the event for the first four years, the last two were a pain, crashes, hold ups too many riders, ain’t bothered to do it again. Shame, the first year was fab.

They should do the sign up the same as the New York 5 boro’s or the Cape Argus, first come first in.


----------



## PaulSB (3 Jan 2019)

Dogtrousers said:


> You were surprised last year (actually year before last) when you got a similar email.



That's the joy of getting older - life is full of surprises............. possibly as the memories decline!


----------



## mjr (3 Jan 2019)

CarlP said:


> I’ve had the email too, I think it’s more likely that they want to boost the numbers of those disappointed of not getting in on the ballot so more charity places get taken up.
> 
> I’ve had those last minute sign ups every year except the first.
> 
> ...


First come would disadvantage those with jobs or family commitments near opening time, plus generally disadvantage those on slower Internet mostly outside London, plus increase the risk of an overloaded website collapsing embarrassingly, none of which the organisers including London And Partners and London Marathon would want IMO.

The ballot probably has flaws but there seem to be enough first come events already.


----------



## lazybloke (3 Jan 2019)

CarlP said:


> They should do the sign up the same as the New York 5 boro’s or the Cape Argus, first come first in.


They do have the 200 Club which guarantees 800 riders a place and a _VIP experience_, for "only" £250 each, although it seems to be only for pairs.


I'd be happy with "first-come, first-served" , preferably with tickets released in phases rather than a single bun fight.
Or just tweak the ballot to prioritise those who have been rejected previously - that would feel fairer than the present system.
And also have a queuing system for any cancellation places.

A charity place isn't bad if you have generous friends/family/employer/colleagues, but I've done two charity rides since 2014 so I'd have to set myself a much bigger challenge before I'd feel comfortable seeking donations again.


----------



## Sniper68 (3 Jan 2019)

I too got that email and don't recall getting it any other year.


----------



## 172traindriver (3 Jan 2019)

PaulSB said:


> I was surprised to receive an email yesterday suggesting I encourage a friend to enter the ballot which closes on January 4th. Clearly fewer than 80,000 entrants to date.



It would be interesting to know how many have entered the ballot so far, but I don't suppose this will ever be made public.
They won't have problems filling the 25,000 spaces no doubt.
I do wonder if it's losing a bit of it's appeal though, as people have said there are always some nasty incidents and scores delayed due to the overcrowding or incidents for later starters.


----------



## PaulSB (3 Jan 2019)

I think the interesting point is the email has been sent. There must be more than 25000 already in the ballot so why reveal it is less than the 80000 cut off?

Poor marketing in my view unless there are fewer than 25000 entrants to date which would be unprecedented drop off for such an event.


----------



## lazybloke (3 Jan 2019)

Difficult to discuss numbers unless you have details of the breakdown. 200 club. Celebs. BC—affiliated teams. Charity dudes. Ballot plebs. And probably more that I missed.

I don't recall the breakdown ever being revealed.


----------



## 172traindriver (3 Jan 2019)

It's quite annoying watching the privileged ones just go to the start of the pen after you have been there ages doing bag drop, then waiting to be allowed to move further on. But if you've got cash or a bit of fame those are the doors that open for you


----------



## Freds Dad (3 Jan 2019)

I also received the invite a friend email along with an opportunity to be a VIP for only £250. This is now my fourth attempt to be one of the chosen 25,000 and if unsuccessful again this year I won't be entering again.


----------



## jefmcg (3 Jan 2019)

Don't invite a friend. If you don't get in, they will still have a 1 in 4 chance. Imagine how much you will resent them if they "take your place"


----------



## Nomadski (3 Jan 2019)

Well I wasn't going to do it this year, but I succumbed again and entered the ballot. At least not living in London anymore, it would be more of a fun away day if I get a place.


----------



## derrick (3 Jan 2019)

Most of our group have done it the last three years, It's getting a bit boring now, I would think a lot of others have had enough of it aswel.


----------



## 172traindriver (3 Jan 2019)

derrick said:


> Most of our group have done it the last three years, It's getting a bit boring now, I would think a lot of others have had enough of it aswel.



Got in last year but conditions were horrible, I would like to have another crack at it on a good day. It was a shame as I had a start just after 06:00 and had a good run at it apart from the weather which affected the time a bit.


----------



## jefmcg (3 Jan 2019)

172traindriver said:


> Got in last year but conditions were horrible, I would like to have another crack at it on a good day. It was a shame as I had a start just after 06:00 and had a good run at it apart from the weather which affected the time a bit.


Why not do it on another day during the summer? I am not at all convinced that riding on open roads on a normal Sunday is any more dangerous or less pleasant than riding with 20,000+ other cyclists, with time limits and queues. 

If you want a medal, I can knock one up for you for #69 (can't find the pound on this keyboard)


----------



## 172traindriver (3 Jan 2019)

jefmcg said:


> Why not do it on another day during the summer? I am not at all convinced that riding on open roads on a normal Sunday is any more dangerous or less pleasant than riding with 20,000+ other cyclists, with time limits and queues.
> 
> If you want a medal, I can knock one up for you for #69 (can't found the pound on this keyboard)


----------



## derrick (3 Jan 2019)

jefmcg said:


> Why not do it on another day during the summer? I am not at all convinced that riding on open roads on a normal Sunday is any more dangerous or less pleasant than riding with 20,000+ other cyclists, with time limits and queues.
> 
> If you want a medal, I can knock one up for you for #69 (can't find the pound on this keyboard)


Its tottally different on closed roads. No stopping for light cars or roundabouts.feed stops along the way. And riding down the Mall with loads of people cheering you on. It is a good day out. Or at least 5 or 6 hrs of fun.


----------



## jefmcg (4 Jan 2019)

derrick said:


> Its tottally different on closed roads. No stopping for light cars or roundabouts.feed stops along the way. And riding down the Mall with loads of people cheering you on. It is a good day out. Or at least 5 or 6 hrs of fun.


It might be totally different on closed roads, though I've watched a video of Box Hill on RL, and it looked distinctly less pleasant than anytime I have driven on it.

The time I finished my first 400km (around 250 miles) I was greeted by the organiser while he was cleaning up. He said "You're 10 minutes late, you've missed the cutoff ..... just kidding, made it with 10 minutes to spare". I had cycled - mostly alone - from the edge of london to the edge of Wales and back again in 27 hours. Maybe my ego is strong, but I didn't need a bunch of cheering strangers.

Anyway @172traindriver has experienced the cheering crowds. He should try it without and tell us the differences.


----------



## jefmcg (4 Jan 2019)

You've got this not-being-bitter-about-RideLondon thing locked down.


----------



## 172traindriver (4 Jan 2019)

jefmcg said:


> It might be totally different on closed roads, though I've watched a video of Box Hill on RL, and it looked distinctly less pleasant than anytime I have driven on it.
> 
> The time I finished my first 400km (around 250 miles) I was greeted by the organiser while he was cleaning up. He said "You're 10 minutes late, you've missed the cutoff ..... just kidding, made it with 10 minutes to spare". I had cycled - mostly alone - from the edge of london to the edge of Wales and back again in 27 hours. Maybe my ego is strong, but I didn't need a bunch of cheering strangers.
> 
> Anyway @172traindriver has experienced the cheering crowds. He should try it without and tell us the differences.



I do audaxes also?


----------



## Ming the Merciless (4 Jan 2019)

I did Ride London before Ride London existed. Just after the Paralympics in 2012 I cycled to the Olympic park then rode to Box Hill via every Olympic venue on the way. Then train back to London and home. An excellent day out.


----------



## mjr (4 Jan 2019)

jefmcg said:


> Why not do it on another day during the summer?


On other days, cycling is banned on the East Cross Route and Limehouse Link and that's just the first seven miles!


----------



## Nomadski (5 Jan 2019)

Having lived almost en route for a few years I've done a good 70 miles of the route a few times and while certainly box hill and Leith hill are nicer experiences without the hordes of riders, there is no comparison to doing the other 95 miles during ridelondon. 

Tastes will vary I guess.


----------



## lazybloke (5 Jan 2019)

jefmcg said:


> It might be totally different on closed roads, though I've watched a video of Box Hill on RL, and it looked distinctly less pleasant than anytime I have driven on it.
> 
> The time I finished my first 400km (around 250 miles) I was greeted by the organiser while he was cleaning up. He said "You're 10 minutes late, you've missed the cutoff ..... just kidding, made it with 10 minutes to spare". I had cycled - mostly alone - from the edge of london to the edge of Wales and back again in 27 hours. Maybe my ego is strong, but I didn't need a bunch of cheering strangers.



Of course you don't *need *strangers cheering you on, but they do add to the atmosphere of the day. They certainly don't detract from the experience.
Big events like the LS100 do everything they can to ramp up the atmosphere, because that makes the day more memorable.


----------



## Sniper68 (5 Jan 2019)

I had to do the "walk of shame" over the finish line when I did the Cavendish Riseabove a couple of years ago.Start and Finish were on closed roads in Chester.I was on the 100 miler and about 30 miles done in Wales and my right cleat snappedI managed to fasten my shoe to the pedal by tightening the pedal to the cleat but it pulled out again a couple of miles later,I was stuck in the Hills and had to walk about 3 miles to get a phone signal then wait for the Broom-Wagon to pick me up.I was walking to the pick up point and bumped into a lady rider in some distress(took too much on) so we waited together for the Broom-Wagon.
On getting back to Chester we were dropped off an then had to walk past the crowd,who to be fair cheered us anyway,to get over the Finish line I had my medal hung over my neck despite my protests that I'd not actually finished the ride.
My one and only experience with a closed road finish and crowds


----------



## Nomadski (5 Jan 2019)

Sniper68 said:


> I had to do the "walk of shame" over the finish line when I did the Cavendish Riseabove a couple of years ago.Start and Finish were on closed roads in Chester.I was on the 100 miler and about 30 miles done in Wales and my right cleat snappedI managed to fasten my shoe to the pedal by tightening the pedal to the cleat but it pulled out again a couple of miles later,I was stuck in the Hills and had to walk about 3 miles to get a phone signal then wait for the Broom-Wagon to pick me up.I was walking to the pick up point and bumped into a lady rider in some distress(took too much on) so we waited together for the Broom-Wagon.
> On getting back to Chester we were dropped off an then had to walk past the crowd,who to be fair cheered us anyway,to get over the Finish line I had my medal hung over my neck despite my protests that I'd not actually finished the ride.
> My one and only experience with a closed road finish and crowds



Well at least you had a broom wagon to wait for!


----------



## Sniper68 (5 Jan 2019)

Nomadski said:


> Well at least you had a broom wagon to wait for!


Technically it wasn't a "Wagon" or even a van but a Jaguar Estate!The other "Wagon" was a Range Rover


----------



## Nomadski (6 Jan 2019)

Sniper68 said:


> Technically it wasn't a "Wagon" or even a van but a Jaguar Estate!The other "Wagon" was a Range Rover



That's Chester for you.


----------



## lazybloke (3 Feb 2019)

The ballot for the 46 opens in 8 days time, so I'm guessing the 100 ballot results will be out this week.


----------



## mark st1 (6 Feb 2019)

All no’s ! A lot about today. Not seen a yes yet out of about 50.


----------



## Milkfloat (6 Feb 2019)

mark st1 said:


> View attachment 451018
> 
> 
> All no’s ! A lot about today. Not seen a yes yet out of about 50.


You a postie?


----------



## mark st1 (6 Feb 2019)

Milkfloat said:


> You a postie?


Yep.

Just found a yes so they do exist


----------



## Milkfloat (6 Feb 2019)

mark st1 said:


> Yep.
> 
> Just found a yes so they do exist



Forward it on to Warwick please


----------



## ukbabz (6 Feb 2019)

My mate got a yes, her husband got a no. So some folk have got in.


----------



## Sniper68 (6 Feb 2019)

No post as yet.......


----------



## Sniper68 (6 Feb 2019)

Just got a yes

View attachment 451038


----------



## ukbabz (6 Feb 2019)

Congratulations!

Might want to edit the photo to remove your DoB :-)


----------



## Sniper68 (6 Feb 2019)

ukbabz said:


> Congratulations!
> 
> Might want to edit the photo to remove your DoB :-)


I don't mind people knowing how old I am........but i get your point!


----------



## Freds Dad (6 Feb 2019)

It's a Yes for me.


----------



## jifdave (6 Feb 2019)

https://hub.realbuzzregistrations.com/login/?next=/

Log in and check if you dont want to wait for magazine


----------



## GM (6 Feb 2019)

^ Just checked that, and it's a no from me


----------



## dickyknees (6 Feb 2019)

jifdave said:


> https://hub.realbuzzregistrations.com/login/?next=/
> 
> Log in and check if you dont want to wait for magazine



Just logged in, no luck this year. Never mind, managed to get into the last two.


----------



## Milkfloat (6 Feb 2019)

Am I in?






Scratch that - I kept clicking. I am not in.


----------



## The Central Scrutinizer (6 Feb 2019)

Nope.
I did it once for charity in 2016 but have never been successful in the ballot.
I say this every year when i am bitter and twisted but i am sure they work to a criteria and probably being too old is one of them.
Still i will give it a go next year.


----------



## lazybloke (6 Feb 2019)

Slow postal service here, so thanks for the link @jifdave.

Another rejection sadly, which it says "cannot be transferred" !!!! That would have been mean

Might try for the 46.

Edited to add: Congrats to everyone who was successful!


----------



## toffee (6 Feb 2019)

I am in

Wonder if Mrs T is?


----------



## lazybloke (6 Feb 2019)

And the commiserations mag has just arrived, with a note that says "almost 70,000" applied to the ballot, and places were "drawn at random". 
Ah well, I might do a solo overnight version at some point.


----------



## jifdave (6 Feb 2019)

dickyknees said:


> Just logged in, no luck this year. Never mind, managed to get into the last two.



I haven’t got in the last few years. 

Think I rode 3 years in a row. 

2013 my riding partner got his feeding strategy very wrong, he didn’t eat breakfast! So we got diverted and missed box and Leith I think. Did about 80 miles. 

2014 was the torrential rain and became the ride London 86... although this was the best year for me. 

2015 rode for scope and finally got to do the 100. 

Never had a sniff since. 

I have ridden the 46 once and would again as it was a decent ride after a couple of injuries.


----------



## EltonFrog (6 Feb 2019)

I did the first four years

2013 was brilliant, got in the ballot
2014 Did it for charity and it pissed down for the first 2 hours then it fecked it down for the next 2.5 great fun. 
2015 Not so good, got in the ballot, but two many people too many crashes.
2016 Won a Continental Tyres comp for a place, that was worse than 2015 in terms of accidents. 

I'd like to do it again, but probably won't.


----------



## StuAff (6 Feb 2019)

Oh fancy that, yet another commiserations-but-we'll-shaft-you-for-a-place magazine. GFY, you bunch of crooks. I've got more chance of six lottery numbers coming up than winning a place....


----------



## cm2mackem (6 Feb 2019)

I'm in after lots of attempts


----------



## mjr (6 Feb 2019)

Sniper68 said:


> I don't mind people knowing how old I am........but i get your point!


Just as well because you've left the old version of your photo attached to the edited post! You need to click "Delete" on the old one!


----------



## mjr (6 Feb 2019)

Dogtrousers said:


> Thanks for that link.
> _
> You have unfortunately been unsuccessful in gaining a place in the 2019 Prudential RideLondon-Surrey 100 ballot. Please click here to see other entry routes available._
> 
> Quelle surprise. My streak continues ...


If you keep streaking, that may be why they don't trust you to wear clothes on the actual ride!


----------



## Sniper68 (6 Feb 2019)

mjr said:


> Just as well because you've left the old version of your photo attached to the edited post! You need to click "Delete" on the old one!


Sorted cheers


----------



## toffee (6 Feb 2019)

toffee said:


> I am in
> 
> Wonder if Mrs T is?



Well she didn't.

Looks like there will be another place for someone else


----------



## EltonFrog (6 Feb 2019)

toffee said:


> Well she didn't.
> 
> Looks like there will be another place for someone else



....or she could another place


----------



## vickster (6 Feb 2019)

Oh dear...
I got in


----------



## EltonFrog (6 Feb 2019)

I didn’t enter.


----------



## cm2mackem (6 Feb 2019)

vickster said:


> Oh dear...
> I got in



That's how I feel, this was going to be my last application, now I've got a place it will be


----------



## Freds Dad (6 Feb 2019)

cm2mackem said:


> That's how I feel, this was going to be my last application, now I've got a place it will be



Same for me.


----------



## Racing roadkill (7 Feb 2019)

Not to worry. I’m in on a charity ticket again. A local hospice were doing places with a 150 quid pledge, so I’m doing it with them.
Ride London are allowing e-bikes to do it this year.
Time for N+1 then


View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=QY8w2i1PB-Y


View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=QLVbBgIApPU


----------



## Sniper68 (7 Feb 2019)

Stupid question of the day.
When I go to the "pay" page it's states pay to enter 2019 Ballot.I've already been confirmed a provisional place pending payment.Is this standard with RL?


----------



## vickster (7 Feb 2019)

Sniper68 said:


> Stupid question of the day.
> When I go to the "pay" page it's states pay to enter 2019 Ballot.I've already been confirmed a provisional place pending payment.Is this standard with RL?


Payment not yet open according to the letter. Wait until next week


----------



## Sniper68 (7 Feb 2019)

vickster said:


> Payment not yet open according to the letter. Wait until next week


I've just read the letter
Payment opens Friday 8th


----------



## vickster (7 Feb 2019)

Sniper68 said:


> I've just read the letter
> Payment opens Friday 8th


Until 22nd so no rush


----------



## Sniper68 (7 Feb 2019)

vickster said:


> Until 22nd so no rush


Want to get it sorted before I go away


----------



## EltonFrog (7 Feb 2019)

CarlP said:


> I didn’t enter.



Hmmm, it appears I’m mistaken, I did enter and forgotten. Checking my emails I entered in January when they sent the email reminder, I really don’t recall doing it, anyway...


----------



## Nomadski (7 Feb 2019)

Its a no for me, breaking my odd numbered year lucky streak. Ah well.

When does the super secret second ballot that noone ever seems to get in on take place?


----------



## DazC (7 Feb 2019)

6 of 6 rejections here the streak continues. Enjoy it to those that got a place


----------



## steverob (7 Feb 2019)

Nomadski said:


> Its a no for me, breaking my odd numbered year lucky streak. Ah well.
> 
> When does the super secret second ballot that noone ever seems to get in on take place?


It happens immediately after the actual ballot, so the results go out at the same time. Have already seen a tweet today from someone saying that they got a letter with their "Congratulations" magazine that said they had missed out on the main ballot but got in on one of the 1,000 second draw spots.


----------



## Low Gear Guy (7 Feb 2019)

I am in! I had better get in training before the big day.


----------



## Racing roadkill (7 Feb 2019)

Nomadski said:


> Its a no for me, breaking my odd numbered year lucky streak. Ah well.
> 
> When does the super secret second ballot that noone ever seems to get in on take place?


It already has been. I got in on it last year, I didn’t pre pay this year, so a no is a no, except it isn’t, because I’m riding for a charity.


----------



## Sniper68 (8 Feb 2019)

Racing roadkill said:


> It already has been. I got in on it last year, I didn’t pre pay this year, so a no is a no, except it isn’t, because I’m riding for a charity.


I've never pre-paid.Does it make a difference?


----------



## Racing roadkill (8 Feb 2019)

Sniper68 said:


> I've never pre-paid.Does it make a difference?


You get entered into the second ballot only if you pre pay, it is written on the original entry spiel, but most people miss it. I got in on the second ballot in 2017.


----------



## Sniper68 (8 Feb 2019)

Racing roadkill said:


> You get entered into the second ballot only if you pre pay, it is written on the original entry spiel, but most people miss it. I got in on the second ballot in 2017.


I missed that


----------



## greenmark (8 Feb 2019)

Entered two years in a row. Won the ballot twice.

Not sure I'll be in UK this time, so will decline an let my entry go to the next round ballot.


----------



## steverob (8 Feb 2019)

greenmark said:


> Entered two years in a row. Won the ballot twice.
> 
> Not sure I'll be in UK this time, so will decline an let my entry go to the next round ballot.



There aren't any further ballots after this - if you don't use the place you've won, it gets allocated to a Z-list celeb* instead.



* - actually it just gets wasted, but I thought I'd put that cause I know how much it winds up certain people on here that a large-ish number of places go to allegedly famous people every year!


----------



## Sniper68 (9 Feb 2019)

greenmark said:


> Entered two years in a row. Won the ballot twice.
> 
> Not sure I'll be in UK this time, so will decline an let my entry go to the next round ballot.


Enter then defer until next year.That way you know you’re guaranteed a ride in 2020.


----------



## vickster (9 Feb 2019)

Sniper68 said:


> Enter then defer until next year.That way you know you’re guaranteed a ride in 2020.


Just be aware you will have to pay twice


----------



## Sniper68 (9 Feb 2019)

vickster said:


> Just be aware you will have to pay twice


Yes I've just read and re-read that section of the T&Cs.I'm going to have to defer and have already paid.....oh well you learn something new everyday!


----------



## L Q (9 Feb 2019)

Got my 5th out of 5 attempts commiserations magazine.

I even got an email kick in the balls this time as well.

Bugger


----------



## peterdowning (9 Feb 2019)

Last year my wife got in via the ballot and I didn't. She paid and deferred her entry.

This year, I got in too so we can both ride in 2019.

Any idea when she'll hear about her deferred place, and how to take it up?


----------



## EltonFrog (9 Feb 2019)

peterdowning said:


> Last year my wife got in via the ballot and I didn't. She paid and deferred her entry.
> 
> This year, I got in too so we can both ride in 2019.
> 
> Any idea when she'll hear about her deferred place, and how to take it up?



I think you were supposed to do that a while ago, you might have missed the window.


----------



## vickster (9 Feb 2019)

peterdowning said:


> Last year my wife got in via the ballot and I didn't. She paid and deferred her entry.
> 
> This year, I got in too so we can both ride in 2019.
> 
> Any idea when she'll hear about her deferred place, and how to take it up?


I seem to recall hearing about it in October when I rescheduled from 2014 to 2015. Has she checked her account?!
Otherwise they wouldn't know how many deferred places are being taken up and how many places remain for ballot/charities 

Edit cross posted with @CarlP


----------



## peterdowning (9 Feb 2019)

vickster said:


> I seem to recall hearing about it in October when I rescheduled from 2014 to 2015. Has she checked her account?!
> Otherwise they wouldn't know how many deferred places are being taken up and how many places remain for ballot/charities
> 
> Edit cross posted with @CarlP



Thanks Vickster and CarlP. I guess she's missed it, although she's adamant she hasn't had any other emails about this. I think we'd better contact them on Monday and see if there is any way round it.


----------



## EltonFrog (9 Feb 2019)

peterdowning said:


> Thanks Vickster and CarlP. I guess she's missed it, although she's adamant she hasn't had any other emails about this. I think we'd better contact them on Monday and see if there is any way round it.


This happened to me in 2016, I had a place and I won a place in a competition, I deferred the first place and used the comp place, I missed the deadline to pay/confirm the deferred by a day, I’m sure it was in October ‘17. They don’t remind you either the shites. When I called them to see if there’s any leeway they weren’t interested. Things may have changed.


----------



## peterdowning (9 Feb 2019)

Update: Mrs D just found the (three) emails about taking up the deferred place so it looks like I'm riding alone (among the thousands of others). Or she gets a charity place. We were going to try to raise money for a good cause anyway so fingers crossed we can get her in that way.


----------



## EltonFrog (9 Feb 2019)

peterdowning said:


> Hi. No relation as far as I know. Our branch of the Downings are from South Yorkshire (but still no relation to Dean and Russell!)


Fair enough, I’ll delete that name for privacy. Perhaps you could edit and delete the quote in your reply please?


----------



## peterdowning (9 Feb 2019)

CarlP said:


> Fair enough, I’ll delete that name for privacy. Perhaps you could edit and delete the quote in your reply please?


Done it


----------



## Freds Dad (9 Feb 2019)

I've booked a hotel in Stratford to be near the start but need to plot a route from the finish back t the hotel. 

Does anyone have suggestions of the best route to take?


----------



## EltonFrog (9 Feb 2019)

Freds Dad said:


> I've booked a hotel in Stratford to be near the start but need to plot a route from the finish back t the hotel.
> 
> Does anyone have suggestions of the best route to take?



Head east and Follow the signs to the start, they’ll probably still be up the roads will be quiet.


----------



## vickster (9 Feb 2019)

Freds Dad said:


> I've booked a hotel in Stratford to be near the start but need to plot a route from the finish back t the hotel.
> 
> Does anyone have suggestions of the best route to take?


There's bound to be a route on Strava to download. Search 'mall to Stratford ride London' or similar


----------



## vickster (9 Feb 2019)

peterdowning said:


> Update: Mrs D just found the (three) emails about taking up the deferred place so it looks like I'm riding alone (among the thousands of others). Or she gets a charity place. We were going to try to raise money for a good cause anyway so fingers crossed we can get her in that way.


Oh dear. Was it around October?


----------



## mjr (9 Feb 2019)

Freds Dad said:


> I've booked a hotel in Stratford to be near the start but need to plot a route from the finish back t the hotel.
> 
> Does anyone have suggestions of the best route to take?


Walk along the Mall to Trafalgar Square (I've exited on the Piccadilly side once - big mistake!), Northumberland Avenue to Embankment CS3, follow that east past the Tower into the old bit, then left up Cannon Street Road (second big crossroads on the old bit) and New Road, right onto Whitechapel Road CS2 and follow it to Stratford.


----------



## peterdowning (10 Feb 2019)

vickster said:


> Oh dear. Was it around October?


Yes. Three emails. September to October.


----------



## Noodle Legs (11 Feb 2019)

I’m in. Got my ballot place


----------



## dan1502 (17 Feb 2019)

I last did this in 2016, i have finally got in through the Ballot for this year....... Does anyone have any good training programmes, i must be honest i havnt cycled in almost 6months due to various reasons... but its time to get my arse back in the saddle


----------



## vickster (17 Feb 2019)

dan1502 said:


> I last did this in 2016, i have finally got in through the Ballot for this year....... Does anyone have any good training programmes, i must be honest i havnt cycled in almost 6months due to various reasons... but its time to get my arse back in the saddle


There's stuff in the magazine and the website for starters
https://www.prudentialridelondon.co.uk/training/training-plans/

Otherwise just ride your bike as much as possible


----------



## EltonFrog (17 Feb 2019)

I haven't paid the fee yet, I'm seriously considering not bothering, I've done it four times and didn't really enjoy it the last time.


----------



## vickster (17 Feb 2019)

CarlP said:


> I haven't paid the fee yet, I'm seriously considering not bothering, I've done it four times and didn't really enjoy it the last time.


Sounds like it's not worth bothering if you aren't keen, especially given the cost and hassle. I've paid but there is a chance I won't be fit enough to do it and if it looks like I'll have to spend loads on physio and massage to be in condition to do it, forfeiting the fee could be a no brainier!


----------



## EltonFrog (17 Feb 2019)

vickster said:


> Sounds like it's not worth bothering if you aren't keen, especially given the cost and hassle. I've paid but there is a chance I won't be fit enough to do it and if it looks like I'll have to spend loads on physio and massage to be in condition to do it, forfeiting the fee could be a no brainier!



I've got a couple of days to think about it.


----------



## vickster (17 Feb 2019)

CarlP said:


> I've got a couple of days to think about it.


Yep, until the 22nd I think?


----------



## Nomadski (17 Feb 2019)

L Q said:


> Got my 5th out of 5 attempts commiserations magazine.
> 
> I even got an email kick in the balls this time as well.
> 
> Bugger



There was also a nice finish to the email where they try selling you insurance.


----------



## Nomadski (17 Feb 2019)

Freds Dad said:


> I've booked a hotel in Stratford to be near the start but need to plot a route from the finish back t the hotel.
> 
> Does anyone have suggestions of the best route to take?



I cycled back to Stratford after the event couple of years ago, I’ll post the Strava page when I get home and you can grab the route if u want.

It’s very straightforward.


----------



## Noodle Legs (17 Feb 2019)

vickster said:


> There's stuff in the magazine and the website for starters
> https://www.prudentialridelondon.co.uk/training/training-plans/
> 
> Otherwise just ride your bike as much as possible



This is the best advice out there. Consistent riding will yield results!


----------



## Nomadski (17 Feb 2019)

@Freds Dad 

This was our route back from Green Park to Stratford. After a small amount of navigating city streets you soon find yourself on a cycle highway that takes you all the way there, its very straightforward and acts as a nice leg spinner after the big ride.

https://www.strava.com/activities/1109188525

Have a great day (and that goes for everyone lucky enough to get in).


----------



## Freds Dad (17 Feb 2019)

Thank you @Nomadski


----------



## cm2mackem (18 Feb 2019)

Another way is come down through St James park, rather than Green Park, get onto the CS3 along the Embankment left across CS2 all the way to Stratford
https://londonist.com/london/maps/a-tube-map-for-cyclists


----------



## mjr (18 Feb 2019)

cm2mackem said:


> Another way is come down through St James park, rather than Green Park, get onto the CS3 along the Embankment left across CS2 all the way to Stratford
> https://londonist.com/london/maps/a-tube-map-for-cyclists


I think that will not work because you will not be able to cross the course easily outside Parliament. Better to walk/scoot up the north side of the Mall and use Northumberland Avenue to CS3.


----------



## EltonFrog (26 Feb 2019)

Apparently they have extended the payment deadline until Friday 1st March.


----------



## toffee (26 Feb 2019)

I wonder how many like me haven't paid?

If only Mrs T had got a place as well.


----------



## EltonFrog (26 Feb 2019)

toffee said:


> I wonder how many like me haven't paid?
> 
> If only Mrs T had got a place as well.


I didn’t/won’t. I’ve done four times, I’m over it now.


----------



## cm2mackem (2 Mar 2019)

Racing roadkill said:


> Ride London are allowing e-bikes to do it this year.


Will they have charging points, can ebikes do 100, genuine question as I'm thinking of getting one when I retire next year


----------



## Sniper68 (2 Mar 2019)

cm2mackem said:


> Will they have charging points, can ebikes do 100, genuine question as I'm thinking of getting one when I retire next year


40-50 depending on terrain IIRC.


----------



## mjr (2 Mar 2019)

Sniper68 said:


> 40-50 depending on terrain IIRC.


https://cityviewwheels.com/kalkhoff-integrale-i8/ is up over 100 miles now. I've seen the previous generation get over 80 on low/eco/whatever it's called, so I suspect that's true.


----------



## Racing roadkill (2 Mar 2019)

cm2mackem said:


> Will they have charging points, can ebikes do 100, genuine question as I'm thinking of getting one when I retire next year


No charging points. I believe the lates greatest road e-bikes can do about 60 miles tops, if there aren’t too many hills in the way. If the battery drains out, you lose assistance, and have a bit more weight to lug around. The lightest road e-bikes will only weigh the same as a non e-bike hybrid or MTB, so losing assistance after the hills won’t be a massive issue.


----------



## rivers (17 Apr 2019)

Managed to nab a spot on the BC cycle club team scheme. Somehow my club got 3 spots :-)


----------



## PaulSB (20 Apr 2019)

Racing roadkill said:


> No charging points. I believe the lates greatest road e-bikes can do about 60 miles tops, if there aren’t too many hills in the way. If the battery drains out, you lose assistance, and have a bit more weight to lug around. The lightest road e-bikes will only weigh the same as a non e-bike hybrid or MTB, so losing assistance after the hills won’t be a massive issue.



I ride with a friend who regularly hits 85+ without charging. Afraid I can't recall the brand other than it's Spanish.


----------



## PaulSB (20 Apr 2019)

rivers said:


> Managed to nab a spot on the BC cycle club team scheme. Somehow my club got 3 spots :-)



Yep we got two teams this year. A determining factor is the number of BC members in your club. I think this year was undersubscribed as entries we're reopened.


----------



## Norry1 (24 May 2019)

Just signed up with a charity place - NSPCC were asking for £200 which is half the usual. I wonder if they are struggling to use all their allocation?

I've done it 3 times before and enjoyed it - even in the Monsoon year.


----------



## lazybloke (24 May 2019)

Norry1 said:


> Just signed up with a charity place - NSPCC were asking for £200 which is half the usual. I wonder if they are struggling to use all their allocation?
> 
> I've done it 3 times before and enjoyed it - even in the Monsoon year.



Ooh, interesting. Have got other charities that I'd consider first but that's a V low target.


----------



## Racing roadkill (24 May 2019)

I’m doing for Naomi house and Jacksplace ( they’re local hospices ). They only asked for a 150 quid minimum pledge as well. The lowest I’ve heard of are a couple of ‘no minimum pledge’ charities, but those places went very quickly. I got my confirmation / registering email from Ride London yesterday, so it’s game on again. I think the best way to approach the Ride London, is to sign up for a low / no minimum pledge charity, as soon as they start advertising places ( often a couple of weeks after the event) then enter the ballot. If the ballot comes good, defer the place, and ride for the charity, if the ballot doesn’t come good, you’ve still got in anyway, and you swerve the bun fight / scramble for charity places when the results of the ballot are confirmed.


----------



## Milkfloat (24 May 2019)

As a past charity rider, this year I have been bombarded with requests to sign up again with ever decreasing minimum sponsorship levels. Most started off at about £750, but a lot are down to £200 now. I am not sure how much their places costs, but I hope they don't lose out on pre-booked places..


----------



## Nomadski (3 Jun 2019)

Got a place thru one of works partner charities.

Now got the problem that all nearby hotels are fully booked, or utterly extortionately priced!

Any suggestions a little further afield?


----------



## Racing roadkill (3 Jun 2019)

Nomadski said:


> Got a place thru one of works partner charities.
> 
> Now got the problem that all nearby hotels are fully booked, or utterly extortionately priced!
> 
> Any suggestions a little further afield?



https://www.booking.com/hotel/gb/th...27;srpvid=6878763722c2007b;type=total;ucfs=1&


----------



## rivers (3 Jun 2019)

Nomadski said:


> Got a place thru one of works partner charities.
> 
> Now got the problem that all nearby hotels are fully booked, or utterly extortionately priced!
> 
> Any suggestions a little further afield?



I'm camping nearby in my van. lee valley camping and caravanning. i believe they have cocoons available


----------



## vickster (3 Jun 2019)

Nomadski said:


> Got a place thru one of works partner charities.
> 
> Now got the problem that all nearby hotels are fully booked, or utterly extortionately priced!
> 
> Any suggestions a little further afield?


I'm staying in the Ibis Styles in Walthamstow, about £80 for the night...I don't know what extortionate equates to for you however
Oh but it's sold out...
Barking Travelodge £83 non flex rate. Stayed there in 2015, 20 mins from start maybe


----------



## hubblebubble (18 Jun 2019)

I have a place in this years RideLondon100. First timer. Riding alone. Turned 50 this year. Wondering if there are any other ladies of similar age/experience doing it? I have been training since Feb, gradually building up speed and distance. I live in Essex but went down to Surrey at the weekend to check out 'the hills'. Managed to make it up Leith Hill and Box Hill in the rain on Sunday, so at least I know what to expect now! I don't belong to a club, and mostly ride alone so am wondering how I will cope with riding in a pack? 
Grateful for any help/tips/advice.
Haven't worked out logistics of getting there/back yet. Am hoping there will be somewhere nearby to park?


----------



## vickster (19 Jun 2019)

I have a place too. I’ll be 47 in a couple of weeks. My training has been badly curtailed-by a month of work travel / holiday which I’m in the middle of. I’ve done about 1500 miles this year, but nothing long. 

I’m not planning on riding anywhere near the pack. I did the ride in 2015, didn’t do Leith Hill and won’t this year either. Too narrow and crowded and would rather skip than have to walk as inevitable...and not going to risk the broom wagon due to hold ups which will occur with a later start. My plan is just to do as much as I can and enjoy the experience. I’ve been avoiding hills due to a bad knee (had surgery in January), do need to give Box a try. Newlands corner is fairly nasty too 

Can’t help with parking, I’ve got a hotel booked a few miles away (am in SW London), but sure if you google, there’ll be hits.

You need to go to Excel to register on the Thursday/Friday and it too late Saturday


----------



## toffee (19 Jun 2019)

vickster said:


> You need to go to Excel to register on the Thursday/Friday and it too late Saturday



Thought you could collect on Saturday


----------



## vickster (19 Jun 2019)

toffee said:


> Thought you could collect on Saturday


Meant to type if not too late...


----------



## rugby bloke (19 Jun 2019)

hubblebubble said:


> I have a place in this years RideLondon100. First timer. Riding alone. Turned 50 this year. Wondering if there are any other ladies of similar age/experience doing it? I have been training since Feb, gradually building up speed and distance. I live in Essex but went down to Surrey at the weekend to check out 'the hills'. Managed to make it up Leith Hill and Box Hill in the rain on Sunday, so at least I know what to expect now! I don't belong to a club, and mostly ride alone so am wondering how I will cope with riding in a pack?
> Grateful for any help/tips/advice.
> Haven't worked out logistics of getting there/back yet. Am hoping there will be somewhere nearby to park?


My first experience of riding in groups of cyclists was my first time on RideLondon. My advice would be keep alert and expect the unexpected. There are some theoretical "Rules of the Road" - overtake on the right, slow riders keep to the left etc. However these are not always followed so expect riders to be pass you from all sides or to find slow riders sitting in the wrong place on the road. Other than that, give yourself some space, you don't need to sit on the wheel of the rider in front of you. If something happens up the road you then have time and space to react.
In regard to the logistics, best get this sorted as soon as possible. There is no parking anywhere near to the Olympic Park, so the best option is to park up and then cycle to the Park. There are a number of "official" car parks you can use, depending on where you are heading in from. I've used the car parks in the City then ridden to the start, around 5 miles, there is a convenient one under Finsbury Square.


----------



## Dogtrousers (19 Jun 2019)

My closed road sportive experience wasn't at London, but Velo Wales. However I guess the density of cyclists around you (near the start at least) will be similar. Just that with RL it would extend further ahead and behind you. As a generally solo rider, but with experience in small/medium but generally slow groups, I found it an eye opener..

Anyway, my advice on groups/packs is: Keep out of them. Don't ride on anyone's wheel unless you know them and they know you are there and they are OK with it. Keep left. Check behind you when moving right to overtake. Give yourself space and give other riders space. Call out "on your right" when passing - even though this may make you sound like a pompous arse - unless you are passing with a really wide berth.

Even if you're used to group riding, the increased cyclist density, the increased speed, and the fact that there are going to be some people who get a bit carried away mean that it's best to control your own environment. Once you are sucked into a group you lose some of that control.


----------



## mjr (19 Jun 2019)

Registration at Excel is about an hour's ride east of the city centre sightseeing Freecycle loop by following CS3 (pink) and NCR 13 (red) (edit: they split after you pass through the arch by East India DLR, with CS3 turning left when NCR 13 turns right), which I think are both fairly well signposted. It'd usually be slightly faster but lots of others will be riding there and back, plus the city end roads you have to cross will be busier with motorists displaced by the sightseeing road closures so traffic lights take longer.

Excel has valet cycle parking during registration and there's a ramp up to the entrance from the water side, although you do have to walk from the door to the valet on hard floors, so take clip covers if you clip. The central sightseeing loop is worth riding if you can find time for it IMO.


----------



## cm2mackem (19 Jun 2019)

hubblebubble said:


> I have a place in this years RideLondon100. First timer. Riding alone. Turned 50 this year. Wondering if there are any other ladies of similar age/experience doing it? I have been training since Feb, gradually building up speed and distance. I live in Essex but went down to Surrey at the weekend to check out 'the hills'. Managed to make it up Leith Hill and Box Hill in the rain on Sunday, so at least I know what to expect now! I don't belong to a club, and mostly ride alone so am wondering how I will cope with riding in a pack?
> Grateful for any help/tips/advice.
> Haven't worked out logistics of getting there/back yet. Am hoping there will be somewhere nearby to park?


We are in Chelmsford and ride most Sunday mornings, I'm doing the ride 100 also, a few of the ladies in our group did it last year and are doing it this year as well, we've got a few longer, 50-75 miles, London-Southend-Chelmsford and Evans ride from Brentwood 30-60 milrs, rides planned beforehand you're welcome to join us


----------



## Racing roadkill (19 Jun 2019)

hubblebubble said:


> I have a place in this years RideLondon100. First timer. Riding alone. Turned 50 this year. Wondering if there are any other ladies of similar age/experience doing it? I have been training since Feb, gradually building up speed and distance. I live in Essex but went down to Surrey at the weekend to check out 'the hills'. Managed to make it up Leith Hill and Box Hill in the rain on Sunday, so at least I know what to expect now! I don't belong to a club, and mostly ride alone so am wondering how I will cope with riding in a pack?
> Grateful for any help/tips/advice.
> Haven't worked out logistics of getting there/back yet. Am hoping there will be somewhere nearby to park?


You’ve ridden Leith and Box without the huge amount of walkers ( unless you get away in a very early wave) that you’ll encounter on the event. This makes them a very different proposition to doing it with a handful of other riders about. The only advice I tend to offer people who are new to the Ride London 100, is get as much experience of riding with large groups of riders, the majority of whom are ‘pushing on’ a bit more than they may normally do ( enter a Sportive or 2 with longer mileages).Through experience, I’ve found that one of the things that most surprises newer riders, is the false perspective they get, about how they are performing, how much exertion they are actually putting in, because they are looking at / trying to pace themselves against the wrong riders. The door can swing both ways on this. If you try and keep up with one of the ‘Categorised’ clubbie types, you could find yourself in a spot of bother, regarding fuelling and fatigue, but equally, if you pace yourself against a ‘hill walking bimbler’ You could find yourself getting close to / overstepping the cut off times. If the systems work correctly, you’ll be assigned a suitable ‘wave’ if not, it’s a bit trickier to get your pacing right. This is why I recommend riding in a couple of mass participation type events before hand ( although the scale of the PRLS is another level again).


----------



## Racing roadkill (19 Jun 2019)

rugby bloke said:


> There are some theoretical "Rules of the Road" - overtake on the right, slow riders keep to the left etc.



There’s no “theoretical” about it. If you get that wrong ( and there will be plenty of signage, and marshalling calls to ensure you shouldn’t be able to get it wrong) you risk causing a lot of bother / pile ups, and these tend to be on the ‘spectacular’ side in this event ( if previous years are anything to go by ).



rugby bloke said:


> However these are not always followed so expect riders to be pass you from all sides or to find slow riders sitting in the wrong place on the road.



Yes, you’re quite right.



rugby bloke said:


> Other than that, give yourself some space, you don't need to sit on the wheel of the rider in front of you. If something happens up the road you then have time and space to react.



*NEVER *sit on the wheel of someone you don’t know / ride with regularly. This is a cast iron guaranteed way to cause a pile up.



rugby bloke said:


> In regard to the logistics, best get this sorted as soon as possible. There is no parking anywhere near to the Olympic Park, so the best option is to park up and then cycle to the Park. There are a number of "official" car parks you can use, depending on where you are heading in from. I've used the car parks in the City then ridden to the start, around 5 miles, there is a convenient one under Finsbury Square.



Stick to the “official” car parks, a lot of the roads in and around central London are either closed for the event, or jammed up because of the event. The “official” car parks are there to help everyone out.


----------



## Freds Dad (19 Jun 2019)

I've had to defer my place this year as I am still recovering from the knee surgery I had along with issues with the HB and iron levels in blood making me extremely tired.
I've still got the hotel booked for 3 nights but they have been very good and are allowing to me to change the dates so i can have a weekend in London later in the year.
Good luck to everyone riding and I may see some of you next year.


----------



## hubblebubble (19 Jun 2019)

Thanks for all your replies everyone. Some great hints and helpful points. I guess I had not properly considered the fact that the hills would be v busy, as on Sunday morning in the rain I had both hills to myself all the way up! (the rain and the fact that the London to Brighton bike ride was going on must have helped). I think i'll hope for a later wave start time with similar speed riders as me in. And I fully intend to enjoy the race - if I have to miss the hills I will, rather than risk being swept off the course due to having to get off and walk. At least 'I know' I have done them. Looking forward to it greatly. Have done 40/50/60milers in practice and plan to do a 75miler this month and next (Colchester Castle ride)
Do they give official car park details nearer the time? Cant find much detail on website. As I live in Essex it wouldn't be too difficult to drive in and park up somewhere and cycle there...


----------



## mjr (19 Jun 2019)

hubblebubble said:


> Do they give official car park details nearer the time? Cant find much detail on website. As I live in Essex it wouldn't be too difficult to drive in and park up somewhere and cycle there...


Official website says "More information will be available here in the weeks leading up to the 2019 edition of Prudential RideLondon, which takes place on the weekend of 3-4 August."

Someone with last year's event info can probably tell you where car parks on the Essex side were, although some might change.


----------



## mjr (19 Jun 2019)

mjr said:


> Excel has valet cycle parking during registration and there's a ramp up to the entrance from the water side, [...]


Speaking of which, does anyone know if they're ever going to finish that bridge over the dock and connect it to Excel's entrance and whatever at the southern end? It must be nearly 20 years since the middle went up.


----------



## vickster (21 Jun 2019)

hubblebubble said:


> Thanks for all your replies everyone. Some great hints and helpful points. I guess I had not properly considered the fact that the hills would be v busy, as on Sunday morning in the rain I had both hills to myself all the way up! (the rain and the fact that the London to Brighton bike ride was going on must have helped). I think i'll hope for a later wave start time with similar speed riders as me in. And I fully intend to enjoy the race - if I have to miss the hills I will, rather than risk being swept off the course due to having to get off and walk. At least 'I know' I have done them. Looking forward to it greatly. Have done 40/50/60milers in practice and plan to do a 75miler this month and next (Colchester Castle ride)
> Do they give official car park details nearer the time? Cant find much detail on website. As I live in Essex it wouldn't be too difficult to drive in and park up somewhere and cycle there...


Let me know what wave you end up in...I'll be happy for a ride buddy (did the 100 and 46 previously with a friend, solo this year)


----------



## steverob (25 Jun 2019)

mjr said:


> Speaking of which, does anyone know if they're ever going to finish that bridge over the dock and connect it to Excel's entrance and whatever at the southern end? It must be nearly 20 years since the middle went up.


Do you mean the Royal Victoria Dock Bridge? (wikipedia link). In which case, it is as finished as it is going to get - the problem with it is that the lifts up to it keep on breaking down / getting damaged / weren't suitable in the first place (depending on who you speak to).


----------



## mjr (25 Jun 2019)

steverob said:


> Do you mean the Royal Victoria Dock Bridge? (wikipedia link). In which case, it is as finished as it is going to get - the problem with it is that the lifts up to it keep on breaking down / getting damaged / weren't suitable in the first place (depending on who you speak to).


Ah, so that's what it's called. Yes, that's the one. So it was designed to look like that? That's stupid IMO and I'm not surprised to see an early demise for a bridge that relies on lifts in exposed waterside towers when there are obvious-looking places to land ramps nearby.


----------



## steverob (25 Jun 2019)

mjr said:


> Ah, so that's what it's called. Yes, that's the one. So it was designed to look like that? That's stupid IMO and I'm not surprised to see an early demise for a bridge that relies on lifts in exposed waterside towers when there are obvious-looking places to land ramps nearby.


Can't disagree there.

Best piece on this, is to read the page on the Royal Docks website about the faults with the bridge (https://www.londonsroyaldocks.com/information-note-on-the-rvd-footbridge/). It is very interesting in that it breaks down what went wrong (basically - everything) and why it isn't going to get fixed any time soon. Although at the same time it does come across as very jobsworthian - not OUR responsibility; we COULD fix it, but someone else promised to pay and we don't want to be held responsible, etc, etc.

Also, I find it funny that they've abbreviated it to RVD, because when I read the article, all I can think of now is the professional wrestler who went by the same initialism!


----------



## Dogtrousers (26 Jun 2019)

Jeez. How much would it cost to run a ferry service instead. Manned by a fearsome ferryman with glowing eyes who demands a single coin in payment. Call it project Charon.


----------



## Holloway55 (9 Jul 2019)

Looks like final instructions will be arriving on the 15th. 
So much for early July.


----------



## Racing roadkill (9 Jul 2019)

Holloway55 said:


> Looks like final instructions will be arriving on the 15th.
> So much for early July.


Haven’t you got yours yet?


----------



## Holloway55 (9 Jul 2019)

You got yours? Prudential were telling people on twitter the 15th, What's your start time?


----------



## Racing roadkill (9 Jul 2019)

Gets ‘em every year


----------



## vickster (15 Jul 2019)

I’ve had emails but can’t see a start time? I could just be blind of course!

(Although I’m likely to defer due to a flare up of knackered knee )


----------



## cliveyp (15 Jul 2019)

vickster said:


> I’ve had emails but can’t see a start time? I could just be blind of course!
> 
> (Although I’m likely to defer due to a flare up of knackered knee )



You need to take your rider number and cross-reference the pen details in the final instructions. They don't separately list this year.


----------



## vickster (15 Jul 2019)

cliveyp said:


> You need to take your rider number and cross-reference the pen details in the final instructions. They don't separately list this year.


Thanks 8.40...


----------



## cliveyp (15 Jul 2019)

vickster said:


> Thanks 8.40...


Lie-in and a good breakfast?


----------



## Racing roadkill (15 Jul 2019)

I’m off at stupid o’ clock in the morning again.


----------



## vickster (15 Jul 2019)

cliveyp said:


> Lie-in and a good breakfast?


If I were doing it, potentially

The annoying thing is if defer, not only lose the money but also have to commit now to next year (it used to be in autumn) and pay again straight away


----------



## cliveyp (15 Jul 2019)

Racing roadkill said:


> I’m off at stupid o’ clock in the morning again.



Nice to have clear roads though.....my first early(ish) start this year - 06:20 for me.


----------



## Norry1 (15 Jul 2019)

Racing roadkill said:


> I’m off at stupid o’ clock in the morning again.



05:56 for me


----------



## Holloway55 (15 Jul 2019)

Blue D. 6:16 Happy with that.


----------



## Freds Dad (15 Jul 2019)

vickster said:


> If I were doing it, potentially
> 
> The annoying thing is if defer, not only lose the money but also have to commit now to next year (it used to be in autumn) and pay again straight away



I deferred due to knee problems and although I lost the money for this year I haven't yet been asked to pay for next years entry.


----------



## vickster (15 Jul 2019)

Freds Dad said:


> I deferred due to knee problems and although I lost the money for this year I haven't yet been asked to pay for next years entry.


Ok that’s interesting as the link for withdrawing implies that you have to commit and pay straight away for next year. I haven’t yet withdrawn but given my knee hurts like hell (despite steroid injection last week) and I can only just about pedal on flats, it’s pretty likely I will!

https://www.prudentialridelondon.co.uk/withdraw/


----------



## dickyknees (15 Jul 2019)

Blue F, 07:52 start. 

Maybe I’ve got time for breakfast!


----------



## Beebo (15 Jul 2019)

Having ridden it 3 times i confirm that an early start time is best, gets you clear of the congestion and hopefully any large stoppages.
Riding though Kingston seeing other people on the opposite side of the road feels so much better coming back after 80 miles than going out after 20 miles.


----------



## hubblebubble (15 Jul 2019)

0804am. Just trying to work out how to get there by 6.30/7. No trains from Essex get me there in time. Hotels are stupidly expensive, or miles away. I guess I'll have to drive and park somewhere. But then what about the end...the finish is not exactly easy to get back from either! What do people usually do? Cycle another 10 miles after having done 100?! What a pain this is turning into.......


----------



## Nomadski (15 Jul 2019)

Have people received final instructions? I haven't got anything thru yet.


----------



## rivers (15 Jul 2019)

Four minutes after


vickster said:


> Thanks 8.40...


 8:44


----------



## screenman (15 Jul 2019)

hubblebubble said:


> 0804am. Just trying to work out how to get there by 6.30/7. No trains from Essex get me there in time. Hotels are stupidly expensive, or miles away. I guess I'll have to drive and park somewhere. But then what about the end...the finish is not exactly easy to get back from either! What do people usually do? Cycle another 10 miles after having done 100?! What a pain this is turning into.......



When my eldest did it he cycled to and from the hotel, 17miles each way.


----------



## mjr (15 Jul 2019)

hubblebubble said:


> 0804am. Just trying to work out how to get there by 6.30/7. No trains from Essex get me there in time. Hotels are stupidly expensive, or miles away. I guess I'll have to drive and park somewhere. But then what about the end...the finish is not exactly easy to get back from either! What do people usually do? Cycle another 10 miles after having done 100?! What a pain this is turning into.......


Trains will be running by the time you finish. If I was going to park, I'd park at/near a train station a couple of miles out from the start and use the short pre-start ride to discover/fix any reassembly errors getting the bike out of the car. Most of the RideLondonners I know have found not-too-expensive hotels near CS2, ridden to the start and afterwards got trains home. The one who tried to drive in was delayed by jams on the Saturday and failed to register in time.


----------



## hubblebubble (15 Jul 2019)

Have booked a parking space in Whitechapel. Will mean leaving early so as to ensure can get to car park without diversions (roads closed from 4am). Then plan to meet partner at the finish, dismantle bike and travel back to Whitechapel by underground to get back to car. Bit of a pfaff, but do-able. Have even located 24hr cafes in White chapel area to get a breakfast before a 4mile ride to Stratford start.


----------



## vickster (15 Jul 2019)

I have a hotel booked in Leyton (less than 5 miles) that I won’t be using, about £80 IIRC. If anyone interested, we can figure out how to transfer


----------



## lazybloke (15 Jul 2019)

I left home in 1990 but still called upon 'Dad taxi' to get me to the start when I did the event in 2016; it was an 80 mile round trip for him, starting at 3am, which still makes me feel a little guilty even now.
Check the info pack for suggested drop-off points.


Getting home was much easier, as my train operator had no restrictions. Do watch out for bus-replacement services- these don't take bikes.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (16 Jul 2019)

Ride to and from it. Will act as an appropriate cool down and you won't get snarled up traffic.


----------



## cm2mackem (16 Jul 2019)

Green G 7:30, drive in from Essex, park Leyton or Leytonstone, roll in , 5 miles , meet the family at the finish and I believe there is a transport for bikes back to Stratford


----------



## Low Gear Guy (16 Jul 2019)

Nomadski said:


> Have people received final instructions? I haven't got anything thru yet.


You should have received an email with a link to the website. After confirming this you will get a rider number and QR code.
If you haven't had an email you either haven't got a place or your email provider has decided it is junk.


----------



## groundy74 (16 Jul 2019)

cliveyp said:


> Nice to have clear roads though.....my first early(ish) start this year - 06:20 for me.


I've got 6.20am too which is much better than last year other than needing my lights to ride to start


----------



## cliveyp (17 Jul 2019)

groundy74 said:


> I've got 6.20am too which is much better than last year other than needing my lights to ride to start



I shall see you in the wave pen then! I'll be the one in the Tommy's jersey on the black Ridley...


----------



## bonker (18 Jul 2019)

0604 start time. Not a lot of sleep.


----------



## peterdowning (19 Jul 2019)

Out of curiosity, how do they decide on start times? To be conservative, my wife put down a predicted average speed of 13mph for the ride thinking it would get her an early start time but she's off at 8.30am. I'm 7.52 so will have to wait for her further up the course.


----------



## PaulSB (19 Jul 2019)

The faster you put on your entry form the earlier your start. If PRL know your history that will be considered. My ride was 5.19 and so I'd expect an early start next time I'm successful in the ballot.


----------



## vickster (19 Jul 2019)

Yep faster riders start earlier. Which is pretty daft but allegedly reduces snarl ups (not really)


----------



## peterdowning (19 Jul 2019)

PaulSB said:


> The faster you put on your entry form the earlier your start. If PRL know your history that will be considered. My ride was 5.19 and so I'd expect an early start next time I'm successful in the ballot.





vickster said:


> Yep faster riders start earlier. Which is pretty daft but allegedly reduces snarl ups (not really)



Thanks. We'll know for next time :-)


----------



## vickster (19 Jul 2019)

peterdowning said:


> Thanks. We'll know for next time :-)


You can’t predict start times. A friend and I did it in 2015. We put the exact same numbers down and she started 20 mins earlier...she waited for me at Cannon St station which although a few miles in was an easy place to stop and get off the road


----------



## mjr (20 Jul 2019)

A lot of riders pull over to the left soon after the Limehouse tunnels to wait for others, which is where I've been stationed twice. Wide dual carriageway and the climb out of the tunnel strings the riders out and slows them down enough to see who's who.


----------



## toffee (20 Jul 2019)

Can anyone say what the bike parking is like at Excel. Is it secure enough?


----------



## vickster (20 Jul 2019)

toffee said:


> Can anyone say what the bike parking is like at Excel. Is it secure enough?


Yes, the staff take the bikes behind the desk and give a numbered card if I recall


----------



## mjr (20 Jul 2019)

vickster said:


> Yes, the staff take the bikes behind the desk and give a numbered card if I recall


Recent years, they hanged bikes from a rail by the saddle nose, so take a saddle cover unless you like yours chewed


----------



## vickster (20 Jul 2019)

mjr said:


> Recent years, they hanged bikes from a rail by the saddle nose, so take a saddle cover unless you like yours chewed


Ours were absolutely fine last year


----------



## mjr (20 Jul 2019)

vickster said:


> Ours were absolutely fine last year


Does that mean they're no longer hanging them or you don't know or just that you got lucky with a smooth bit of rail or something else?


----------



## vickster (20 Jul 2019)

mjr said:


> Does that mean they're no longer hanging them or you don't know or just that you got lucky with a smooth bit of rail or something else?


There was no damage. I've hung my bike by the saddle elsewhere plenty of times and never had an issue. I'm not that precious 
I have no idea about how or where they placed the bike. The poster asked about security


----------



## Holloway55 (20 Jul 2019)

Has anyone cycled to the start from South of the river.?
Thinking of being dropped near the Rotherhite tunnel and cycling from there on the day.
The instructions say the tunnel is open to cyclists which makes me think it's a common route.


----------



## hubblebubble (21 Jul 2019)

Have changed plan and booked a drive way nr Leytonstone. Plan is to drop off car, cycle to Stratford, do ride, meet partner at finish, take off bike wheels, hop on tube back to Leytonstone, drive home. Phew! 
Anyone else 0804start?


----------



## cm2mackem (21 Jul 2019)

hubblebubble said:


> Have changed plan and booked a drive way nr Leytonstone. Plan is to drop off car, cycle to Stratford, do ride, meet partner at finish, take off bike wheels, hop on tube back to Leytonstone, drive home. Phew!
> Anyone else 0804start?



I'm driving in from Chelmsford booked as drive in forest gate as the A12 will b closed, maybe able to get down Leytonstone high Road, but I'm coming via Ilford then down the Romford rd


----------



## hubblebubble (21 Jul 2019)

cm2mackem said:


> I'm driving in from Chelmsford booked as drive in forest gate as the A12 will b closed, maybe able to get down Leytonstone high Road, but I'm coming via Ilford then down the Romford rd



Planning to get there via A12/M25/M11 and avoid road closures. Will be hoping google maps gets me to the road i am parking in ok! Reckon it'll be about an hours drive from mine.


----------



## vickster (21 Jul 2019)

I pulled out this morning  , will consider re-entering when the email comes through in October


----------



## Freds Dad (21 Jul 2019)

vickster said:


> I pulled out this morning  , will consider re-entering when the email comes through in October



The right decision if you're not 100%.
I withdrew a few weeks ago and although I was looking forward to the ride I'd rather be 100% and enjoy the ride than struggle with my bad knee.


----------



## lazybloke (22 Jul 2019)

Holloway55 said:


> Has anyone cycled to the start from South of the river.?
> Thinking of being dropped near the Rotherhite tunnel and cycling from there on the day.
> The instructions say the tunnel is open to cyclists which makes me think it's a common route.


Am struggling to remember if it was the Blackwall or Rotherhithe tunnel, but I cycled through one of them in 2016. Smelled odd, despite a ban on cars. 
Nearer to the park, I ended up mixing with traffic again - v slow at this point, so allow plenty of time!


----------



## lazybloke (22 Jul 2019)

Holloway55 said:


> Has anyone cycled to the start from South of the river.?
> Thinking of being dropped near the Rotherhite tunnel and cycling from there on the day.
> The instructions say the tunnel is open to cyclists which makes me think it's a common route.


Am struggling to remember if it was the Blackwall or Rotherhithe tunnel, but I cycled through one of them in 2016. Smelled odd, despite a ban on cars. 
Nearer to the park, I ended up mixing with traffic again - v slow at this point, so allow plenty of time!


----------



## lazybloke (22 Jul 2019)

Holloway55 said:


> Has anyone cycled to the start from South of the river.?
> Thinking of being dropped near the Rotherhite tunnel and cycling from there on the day.
> The instructions say the tunnel is open to cyclists which makes me think it's a common route.


Am struggling to remember if it was the Blackwall or Rotherhithe tunnel, but I cycled through one of them in 2016. Smelled odd, despite a ban on cars. 
Nearer to the park, I ended up mixing with traffic again - v slow at this point, so allow plenty of time!


----------



## mjr (22 Jul 2019)

lazybloke said:


> Am struggling to remember if it was the Blackwall or Rotherhithe tunnel, but I cycled through one of them in 2016. Smelled odd, despite a ban on cars.
> Nearer to the park, I ended up mixing with traffic again - v slow at this point, so allow plenty of time!


Blackwall has had one bore closed for RL in the past but open to cycle. IIRC, the way to the start from it wasn't well signposted. It is not closed this year (nor was it last?).

This year, Rotherhithe tunnel is closed to motors 0400-0800. https://www.prudentialridelondon.co.uk/100-final-instructions/getting-start/

I think the easiest route from exiting the tunnel is to go basically straight forwards (including under the railway: Flamborough, Aston and Harford Streets) until you can turn right onto CS2, then follow that until turning left into the Olympic park.


----------



## Norry1 (22 Jul 2019)

If you are not on a really early Wave, you can follow the numerous other cyclists going to the start. Otherwise safest thing is to plot a route on your Garmin to the start.


----------



## Racing roadkill (24 Jul 2019)

Norry1 said:


> If you are not on a really early Wave, you can follow the numerous other cyclists going to the start. Otherwise safest thing is to plot a route on your Garmin to the start.


 Even at stupid o’ clock in the morning you can just wait at any random junction in London and some riders will appear as if by magic.


----------



## Racing roadkill (24 Jul 2019)

On Sunday I did this








( Waterloo station / South of the river to the start )

Before this.






A reccy of the whole route, with some adjustments due to road closures and tunnel avoidance, and the route to the Velodrome worked very well. Getting to the start, took just over half an hour, on open roads.


----------



## mjr (24 Jul 2019)

That's taking it awfully seriously! It's no Gran Fondo so no finals qualification for going fast. Hope you find it helps you, nonetheless.


----------



## Racing roadkill (24 Jul 2019)

mjr said:


> That's taking it awfully seriously! It's no Gran Fondo so no finals qualification for going fast. Hope you find it helps you, nonetheless.


It was a useful exercise. There’s a couple of bits on the route that are not looking like they’ll be ready in time ( there will have to be diversions ) and the last little bit ( which has been changed this year ) has a couple of surprises as well.


----------



## Norry1 (24 Jul 2019)

Racing roadkill said:


> It was a useful exercise. There’s a couple of bits on the route that are not looking like they’ll be ready in time ( there will have to be diversions ) *and the last little bit ( which has been changed this year ) has a couple of surprises as well*.



Do tell


----------



## Racing roadkill (24 Jul 2019)

Norry1 said:


> Do tell


There’s a left / right around the back of parliament square, which is wide enough for about 1.5 bikes, and then you have a set of anti terror blockades to negotiate.


----------



## Racing roadkill (24 Jul 2019)

That’s the tight left.







That bit in the middle is now anti terror blocks.







That’s the tight right, immediately after the blocks.







That’s the final left onto the Mall.


----------



## mjr (24 Jul 2019)

Wow. No going through the arch? That's a big landmark lost from the route.


----------



## dickyknees (24 Jul 2019)

No Cenotaph, no second look at Trafalgar Sq, no Arch. 

The crowds on that last corner were fantastic.


----------



## Racing roadkill (24 Jul 2019)

mjr said:


> Wow. No going through the arch? That's a big landmark lost from the route.


They’re turning Admiralty arch into a hotel, so the ‘arch’ is blocked.


----------



## mjr (24 Jul 2019)

Racing roadkill said:


> They’re turning Admiralty arch into a hotel, so the ‘arch’ is blocked.


Temporarily, I hope.

Should be £5 off for that


----------



## Norry1 (24 Jul 2019)

Racing roadkill said:


> They’re turning Admiralty arch into a hotel, so the ‘arch’ is blocked.



Thanks for the update and pics.


----------



## Nomadski (27 Jul 2019)

Seeing Trafalgar Square, coming round that corner under the arch and seeing the full mall ahead was the iconic moment of the whole ride?!! What a shame.


----------



## DaveReading (27 Jul 2019)

Racing roadkill said:


> They’re turning Admiralty Arch into a hotel



That just about sums up today's prevailing values.


----------



## steverob (30 Jul 2019)

Just seen the latest weather forecast for Sunday - pishing it down all day with possible thunderstorms as well. I can only hope they're wrong - got wet enough on last year's ride and don't fancy more of the same again (admittedly I'm only doing the 46 this time instead of the 100, but still wouldn't be pleasant).


----------



## Holloway55 (30 Jul 2019)

steverob said:


> Just seen the latest weather forecast for Sunday - pishing it down all day with possible thunderstorms as well. I can only hope they're wrong - got wet enough on last year's ride and don't fancy more of the same again (admittedly I'm only doing the 46 this time instead of the 100, but still wouldn't be pleasant).



Too early to tell, changes every hour. Met office currently have cloud all morning and light rain after 1600


----------



## vickster (30 Jul 2019)

steverob said:


> Just seen the latest weather forecast for Sunday - pishing it down all day with possible thunderstorms as well. I can only hope they're wrong - got wet enough on last year's ride and don't fancy more of the same again (admittedly I'm only doing the 46 this time instead of the 100, but still wouldn't be pleasant).


The 46 was very unpleasant in the rain, freezing cold before even starting. The weather also meant we missed the Kingston cut off. If weather bad, I’m even more glad I deferred!


----------



## MichaelO (30 Jul 2019)

steverob said:


> Just seen the latest weather forecast for Sunday - pishing it down all day with possible thunderstorms as well. I can only hope they're wrong - got wet enough on last year's ride and don't fancy more of the same again (admittedly I'm only doing the 46 this time instead of the 100, but still wouldn't be pleasant).


Which forecast though - I wouldn't trust the BBC. Darksky has been my go-to for the last year - seems pretty accurate. But it's still 5 days away - a lot can change between now & then!!


----------



## steverob (30 Jul 2019)

MichaelO said:


> Which forecast though - I wouldn't trust the BBC. Darksky has been my go-to for the last year - seems pretty accurate. But it's still 5 days away - a lot can change between now & then!!



Admittedly that forecast was from the BBC, who I will admit are always pessimistic about the weather - for example, this weekend just gone was meant to be a wash out in my area, whereas in reality it was drizzling on and off all day, so while they weren't totally wrong, they were a little harsh.

However DarkSky are the exact opposite - whenever I look at their app, any of their forecasts that are more than 1/2 a day ahead are always really optimistic and never seem to predict more than a 10% chance of rain even when everyone else is saying it's going to chuck it down! I do swear by their "next hour" rain forecast though - that does do the business and it's what I actually got their app for in the first place, so I can't complain too much.


----------



## vickster (30 Jul 2019)

The Beeb is only forecasting a low chance of light rain on and off. Has been pretty spot on for today!


----------



## steverob (30 Jul 2019)

vickster said:


> The 46 was very unpleasant in the rain, freezing cold before even starting. The weather also meant we missed the Kingston cut off. If weather bad, I’m even more glad I deferred!


I know exactly how you felt. For me, the rain started just as our pen started shuffling forwards towards the start line and got to its heaviest probably not long after we passed Tower Bridge. By the time I reached Hammersmith I was so cold I was shivering even while riding, soaked through (I could hear the water sloshing around in my shoes), completely fed up and just wanted to quit - was even trying to work out in my head what the nearest station to the route was that had a service I could take my bike on to get back home; that's how bad it got.

Eneded up stopping at Chiswick Bridge - didn't really need to (I wasn't originally planning on stopping until at least the 40 mile mark), but I just knew I had get my head together. I spent 15-20 minutes there just talking to other riders and scarfed down a load of pastries that the volunteers manning that stop had brought along, until eventually my mood changed and I just went "sod it" and got back on my bike!

Yes, at the end of it all, once I'd done the full 100 miles (managed to get ahead of the two cut-offs, but only just it turned out), I was proud I did stick with it all the way to the finish, but do I really want to do that again just one year later?


----------



## dickyknees (30 Jul 2019)

Forecast for the start looks better than last year at the moment. 

https://darksky.net/details/51.5388,-0.0181/2019-8-4/uk212/en


----------



## steverob (30 Jul 2019)

dickyknees said:


> Forecast for the start looks better than last year at the moment.
> 
> https://darksky.net/details/51.5388,-0.0181/2019-8-4/uk212/en


I did say that DarkSky tends to be on the optimistic side, but even that's quite a surprising forecast compared to the others out there!

BBC earlier today was putting rain chances for the start at 50-60% (which was when I wrote my original post). They've now downgraded that to just 10%-20% admittedly, but they still think it's going to rain at some point.


----------



## mjr (30 Jul 2019)

Doesn't the BBC have a bit of a conflict of interest in basically advising people to defer rides and days out and stay in and watch TV? 

The met office is more reliable, as are weather quest and ventusky IMO


----------



## Nomadski (1 Aug 2019)

It won't rain, I'm taking part. 

(It's rained every year I haven't taken part)


----------



## Mitcheridoo (2 Aug 2019)

So, for various reasons, I am late making up my mind on whether to do the 100. I am now having trouble getting to the start. I'm wondering how dodgy it would be to start the ride in Chiswick. I'm asking for a friend obvs...


----------



## Racing roadkill (3 Aug 2019)

Mitcheridoo said:


> So, for various reasons, I am late making up my mind on whether to do the 100. I am now having trouble getting to the start. I'm wondering how dodgy it would be to start the ride in Chiswick. I'm asking for a friend obvs...


There’s no problem with that, except that you won’t get a 100 mile ride officially registered, because you’ll miss the first timing bar, at the Olympic Park start line.


----------



## Racing roadkill (3 Aug 2019)

I’ve heard that the road is still out at Hedley. I hope they get it sorted before tomorrow.


----------



## Low Gear Guy (3 Aug 2019)

Racing roadkill said:


> I’ve heard that the road is still out at Hedley. I hope they get it sorted before tomorrow.


It was open yesterday evening


----------



## DaveReading (3 Aug 2019)

Mitcheridoo said:


> So, for various reasons, I am late making up my mind on whether to do the 100. I am now having trouble getting to the start. I'm wondering how dodgy it would be to start the ride in Chiswick. I'm asking for a friend obvs...



On a couple of the rides, I've met up with riders who started on the course, one just by Billingsgate and one at Kingston.

Your "friend" has paid for their entry, presumably. Nobody is going to care less about their choice of start point.


----------



## vickster (3 Aug 2019)

As above, you’ll just have no official time registered for your entry. Just done forget to go register at Excel by 5 today and get your numbers or you won’t be easily able to join the course al all


----------



## adrianykw (3 Aug 2019)

vickster said:


> I pulled out this morning  , will consider re-entering when the email comes through in October



Hi Vickster - long shot, but if your entry is still available to RideLondon I'd love to buy it from you!

mail.adrianwong@gmail.com

Thanks!

-Adrian


----------



## Racing roadkill (3 Aug 2019)

Low Gear Guy said:


> It was open yesterday evening


Good stuff.


----------



## Racing roadkill (3 Aug 2019)

The weather looks like it’s going to be muggy, but pleasant. That’s nice.


----------



## Racing roadkill (3 Aug 2019)

1st class train seat, oooh get me. But to be fair, I didn’t realise I’d done it until I collected the ticket this morning.






Travelodge’s finest ‘Super room’. Again, that was news to me.

Now it’s just a little case of doing the ride, tomorrow. I’m taking it really easy this time. Every time I’ve pushed on, it’s ended up being a wasted effort, due to incidents and accidents.


----------



## vickster (3 Aug 2019)

adrianykw said:


> Hi Vickster - long shot, but if your entry is still available to RideLondon I'd love to buy it from you!
> 
> mail.adrianwong@gmail.com
> 
> ...


I’ve withdrawn and hope to re-enter next year. Being a woman, it wouldn’t have been feasible anyhow (and against the rules not least)!

The ballot and charity places for next year will open in the next week or two


----------



## PaulSB (4 Aug 2019)

adrianykw said:


> Hi Vickster - long shot, but if your entry is still available to RideLondon I'd love to buy it from you!
> 
> mail.adrianwong@gmail.com
> 
> ...


Just an observation for you. Aside from being against the rules this is a very dangerous and foolhardy thing to do. PRL will hold the original entrants details. In the event of an incident requiring medical treatment this could jeopardize the help and care the rider gets. The wrong emergency contact number could be used etc.

Anyone selling or buying a place is acting irresponsibly.


----------



## StuAff (4 Aug 2019)

vickster said:


> The ballot and charity places for next year will open in the next week or two


Actually open already, I got the email this morning. Usual commiserations magazine expected in a few months…


----------



## vickster (4 Aug 2019)

StuAff said:


> Actually open already, I got the email this morning. Usual commiserations magazine expected in a few months…


I couldn't remember. But you've reminded me to look for a hotel for next year. See it’s later on 16 August


----------



## Dogtrousers (4 Aug 2019)

StuAff said:


> Actually open already, I got the email this morning. Usual commiserations magazine expected in a few months…


Sigh ... me too.
If only I'd thought to collect all those commiserations magazines ...

Entry at https://www.prudentialridelondon.co.uk/events/100/


----------



## Racing roadkill (4 Aug 2019)

That’s another one done and dusted. This included the ride from my hotel to the start, and all the buggering about at the start. On the actual ride itself, I found myself in a fairly rapid group. The first 60 miles were done at 240 Watts average, and that yielded 21 mph average ( for 60 miles ) my power meters went on the Fritz at Box hill ( they don’t have a strong enough signal to be picked up over all the other PMs about ). So I really had no idea what my output was, so I backed off to ‘play it safe’. There were the usual choppy idiots, but our lot got round pretty much unscathed. I nearly got wiped out by a pillock on a scooter, who went straight on, at a left only turn, on my ride to the velo park. Fortunately my swift left hook to his lid, woke him up, and there was no harm done. It was an eventful start to the day that’s for sure.


----------



## Nomadski (4 Aug 2019)

Anyone else spot a higher than usual number of incidents this year? Got held up at Richmond Park, had to disembark on Leith Hill and everyone walked for a bit until a car ambulance got past, and I saw at least 5 people being treated by the road. A woman who cycled back to Bank with me later said Box Hill had been closed due to an incident, although she finished quite late so I'm not 100% if she had just missed the cut off instead?

Anyways I finished the 99.40 miles (thanks RideLondon, even went round the long way when I could to try and pickup 100 miles but been conned again) in 6hrs 19mins, felt very leggy and despite drinking 8 bottles of water still rode with cramp in both legs from the bottom of Box Hill onwards.

Also, really should have stuck to the old adage of not trying anything for the first time on the day, did not get on with those Endura RideLondon bibs chamois at ALL. so my arse was hurting from 30 miles out.

All things considered,with the stoppages and my legginess not overly disappointed in missing my 6 hour target....plus my moving time probably was so  EDIT: even my moving time missed the target by 7 mins. I proper sucked today lol. 

Think this is my last one...although I said that last time.

Hope everyone had a fun, and safe day.


----------



## Racing roadkill (4 Aug 2019)

Nomadski said:


> Anyone else spot a higher than usual number of incidents this year? Got held up at Richmond Park, had to disembark on Leith Hill and everyone walked for a bit until a car ambulance got past, and I saw at least 5 people being treated by the road. A woman who cycled back to Bank with me later said Box Hill had been closed due to an incident, although she finished quite late so I'm not 100% if she had just missed the cut off instead?
> 
> Anyways I finished the 99.40 miles (thanks RideLondon, even went round the long way when I could to try and pickup 100 miles but been conned again) in 6hrs 19mins, felt very leggy and despite drinking 8 bottles of water still rode with cramp in both legs from the bottom of Box Hill onwards.
> 
> ...


At the front, there was one big ‘off’ it looked very bad ( possibly fatal?) but other than that it was trouble free.


----------



## Cuchilo (4 Aug 2019)

I took the boat down to Kingston to see the ride and go on the piss . One rider just ploughed into the barriers , no one else involved as far as i could see and only him and another rider that stopped to help on the road . Fatigue i guess .
The pro race was pretty boring as they all just plodded past about 20 minutes behind the first rider . No idea who he was as i was burger and chips in with 5 pints . all in all it was a good ride london for me finished off with a donna kebab and two pub stops on the cruise back to my mooring .


----------



## dickyknees (4 Aug 2019)

We had a 07:52ish start and by the time we finished I had accumulated 2hrs and 22 mins of non moving time. This was due to numerous crashes and incidents. Food stops weren’t too bad but standing around waiting for the road to clear in numerous locations made for a frustrating day. 

Missed Box Hill after the diversion was put in place after standing on Leith Hill. 

Third year of participating and the worst riding I have seen. 

And to top it all off, no medal. Apparently according to the bag ladies at the end Ride London had 5 pallets of medals but sent one back. Whether this is the reason or not but they did run of the 100 mile medals!


----------



## Norry1 (4 Aug 2019)

dickyknees said:


> We had a 07:52ish start and by the time we finished I had accumulated 2hrs and 22 mins of non moving time. This was due to numerous crashes and incidents. Food stops weren’t too bad but standing around waiting for the road to clear in numerous locations made for a frustrating day.
> 
> Missed Box Hill after the diversion was put in place after standing on Leith Hill.
> 
> ...


 I finished at 10.30 and the water steward told me (telling me to keep it quiet) that they didn't have enough medals!


----------



## Nomadski (4 Aug 2019)

Yeah the lady I ride back with had missed out on a medal, but she had been given some form too fill in and they would send it out to her. 

Good to see I'm not the only one who experienced more than usual incidents 

SMH at this event running out of medals.


----------



## StuAff (4 Aug 2019)

Pretty sure if and when I ever do this thing, I really couldn't care less about getting a medal.


----------



## Nomadski (4 Aug 2019)

It's always a very nice medal


----------



## Dogtrousers (4 Aug 2019)

StuAff said:


> Pretty sure if and when I ever do this thing, I really couldn't care less about getting a medal.


I'm quite the opposite. In the unlikely event of me ever getting a ballot place and doing this I would want my medal! I'd treasure it for hours. Maybe days. Then I'd lose it.


----------



## rivers (4 Aug 2019)

Never again


----------



## Racing roadkill (5 Aug 2019)

I’m glad I got an early start now.


----------



## Low Gear Guy (5 Aug 2019)

Travelled up on Saturday afternoon to stay in a hotel in East London. The trip to East London was enlivened by passing an EDL march closer than I would like and witnessing a minor car prang.
Arrived at wave on Sunday morning with minutes to spare after underestimating how long it takes to get around the Olympic Park. Started on time just after eight.
The first part of the ride went well with a quick trip through Docklands. This year I took the ride through Central London more leisurely to see the sights. On across Richmond Park (no deer seen) to Hampton Court to seek out a bike pump at the hub.
The ride went smoothly to Pryford where there was a queue for the narrow bridge. First injured rider seen at Ripley. There was then a very long slow moving section to West Horsley but it wasn't obvious why.
Had a lunch break at Newlands Corner before a high speed spin down the hill. Reached Abinger on time but Leith Hill had been closed. On to Dorking and Box Hill. The road up was very crowded. Stopped for a cup of tea at the top. After Headley I witnessed two women collide on my left and further on someone was being put in an ambulance. There was a queue through Leatherhead before speeding on to Kingston. There had been a crash at Kingston and two men were lying on the ground being treated.
Final ride into London arriving approximately half past four with no medals available. My riding time was over eight hours but I had several stops and got caught in some big stoppages. As said above there seemed to be a lot of crashes due to the number of riders. I saw very little bad riding.


----------



## Norry1 (5 Aug 2019)

I was a very early start 5:56 and I think the 3rd starting wave. I saw quite a few people with punctures and a couple of places where riders looked like they had crashed, but nothing looked serious as far as I could tell.

I have to say the standard of riding that I saw was very good this year.


----------



## oldgreyandslow (5 Aug 2019)

Agree with a lot of the posts about the number of incidents, hold ups and pillocks. It was a bit hectic getting to the start too. I was in wave E so a fairly early start (06:20) and why people had to try and push through the starting area to get to the front amazes me, your time starts when you cross the line anyway. Saw one rider by the side of the road after Newlands being treated by a paramedic on a motorbike, didn't look good and held after box because of one lad having had a big off and had to wait for the ambulance to arrive. Also saw a rider fall off going up Box (that took some doing!) plus a couple of stops, Leatherhead and the embankment, to allow pedestrians to cross, so ended up with 5:22 which was not as good as I'd hoped for, but the delays were no excuse. Leith kicked me in the butt, and I was slower on Box. I may have to admit it, age is catching me up! Like Nomadski says "This is my last one.....although i said that last time"


----------



## Twizit (5 Aug 2019)

Amazes me the difference in experience from an early to later start time. Had a 5.52 start and saw nothing but decent and quick group riding. No delays and almost empty roads in places... until the next peloton arrived. 

Didn’t see any crashes but a lot with punctures right near the start.


----------



## bonker (5 Aug 2019)

Best tale from the day was getting to the start. I had stayed at a mate's house in Lewisham so cycled through the Greenwich foot tunnel to get to the start. Although I had worked a route out and printed it off but a guy in the lift at the tunnel said he had a route on his Garmin so everyone followed him. As we went along more people followed us.... you can guess the rest. He got totally lost and took us on a grand tour of east London.
On the ride I saw about five people down, mainly on the A25 oddly. One looked serious. Otherwise there was the usual bad riding and loads of dropped kit. Also seemed half the field had bought a new bike to do the ride. I don't think times should be posted for this events. I get the impression people were spending all day hiding in the wheels, so what's the point of posting a time? 
The only moan I would have was the stewards. Mainly kids, many appeared to be sleeping, not interested in the race or calling people out for bad stuff like littering. I also saw a car on the course, driving against the flow, somewhere around Wimbledon.
I also don't see the point of a medal. I'd much rather have a cap, arm warmers, towel, mussette or something I might use.


----------



## Racing roadkill (5 Aug 2019)

Norry1 said:


> I was a very early start 5:56 and I think the 3rd starting wave. I saw quite a few people with punctures and a couple of places where riders looked like they had crashed, but nothing looked serious as far as I could tell.
> 
> I have to say the standard of riding that I saw was very good this year.


Up front it wasn’t too bad.


----------



## Racing roadkill (5 Aug 2019)

5 hrs 13, it easily could have been sub 5 hrs, but for the messing around trying to get my sensors working properly ( turns out it was flat batteries).


----------



## Holloway55 (5 Aug 2019)

You realise you haven't blurred your name at the top of the page.

'Edit:removed quote'


----------



## Racing roadkill (5 Aug 2019)

Holloway55 said:


> You realise you haven't blurred your name at the top of the pag


Oh well, never mind


----------



## Nomadski (5 Aug 2019)

@Holloway55 you realise by quoting @Racing roadkill post his unedited name is still visible?


----------



## Racing roadkill (5 Aug 2019)

Nomadski said:


> @Holloway55 you realise by quoting @Racing roadkills post his unedited name is still visible?


Oh well, never mind


----------



## lazybloke (5 Aug 2019)

dickyknees said:


> by the time we finished I had accumulated 2hrs and 22 mins of non moving time.



If you want a clear run, an early start time gives an advantage - although as I found out in 2016, it can easily be squandered if you stop frequently for cakes. I had mechanical issues too, so ended up stuck behind all the accidents; I was stationary for over 4 hours!

If there's ever a next time:- I'll take a pannier of cake supplies with me, so I can make steadier progress.


----------



## Nomadski (5 Aug 2019)

I nearly made the mistake of quoting @Holloway55


----------



## dickyknees (5 Aug 2019)

bonker said:


> Also seemed half the field had bought a new bike to do the ride.



I thought that too.

We got tangled up with kids and families doing the 19 mile ride.



bonker said:


> The only moan I would have was the stewards. Mainly kids, many appeared to be sleeping,


 I was just about to shout to wake two of them up but the moment passed.

Well just arrived home and I’ve remembered that as we stopped to regroup at the top of Leith Hill we heard a loud shout, saw a marshall run across the road and apparently a tree branch had fallen onto one or two riders!

It seems that what could go wrong on Sunday, did.


----------



## Racing roadkill (5 Aug 2019)

I had too many lazy bar stewards sitting on my wheel, then refusing to reciprocate, for my liking. If there’s a big( ish ) pack to sit in with, I’ll use them to save energy, but I wouldn’t latch on to a solo rider, then just sit on their wheel, like a load of people did to me. I don’t know them, I don’t know what sort of rider they are, and I’d rather they didn’t do that. However, as soon as the hills section started I soon shook the wheel suckers off. I also had to laugh at one of the ‘Continental Ride safety captains’ ( yeah right) coming up on my right, as I was overtaking a wobbler on Leith, shouting “KEEP LEFT”, as I accelerated away from him. Utter buffoon . It was still an enjoyable experience to get through London with no traffic, or lights to worry about. Something that did make me giggle though, was that I knew my power meters were getting low on battery, and I packed some replacement batteries, then didn’t change them in the morning. Ah well, onto next year. I’m in the ballot for the 100 again, I’ll also sign up for a charity, and if the ballot comes good, I’ll defer to the next year, and ride for the charity.


----------



## Norry1 (5 Aug 2019)

Racing roadkill said:


> I had too many lazy bar stewards sitting on my wheel, then refusing to reciprocate, for my liking. If there’s a big( ish ) pack to sit in with, I’ll use them to save energy, but I wouldn’t latch on to a solo rider, then just sit on their wheel, like a load of people did to me. I don’t know them, I don’t know what sort of rider they are, and I’d rather they didn’t do that. However, as soon as the hills section started I soon shook the wheel suckers off. I also had to laugh at one of the ‘Continental Ride safety captains’ ( yeah right) coming up on my right, as I was overtaking a wobbler on Leith, shouting “KEEP LEFT”, as I accelerated away from him. Utter buffoon . It was still an enjoyable experience to get through London with no traffic, or lights to worry about. Something that did make me giggle though, was that I knew my power meters were getting low on battery, and I packed some replacement batteries, then didn’t change them in the morning. Ah well, onto next year. I’m in the ballot for the 100 again, I’ll also sign up for a charity, and if the ballot comes good, I’ll defer to the next year, and ride for the charity.



I spend my time looking for decent groups to join and then work hard to stay with them - taking my turn at the front as necessary. It would actually be quicker if you rode with a group you knew and got organised - because the guys at the front often stayed too long, and the power of the group wasn't being exploited. There is a reasonable amount of climbing overall which as you say sorts the groups out


----------



## Nomadski (5 Aug 2019)

I tried to stay with groups but it seemed they were all driving motors. 

Or I was just slow.


----------



## rivers (6 Aug 2019)

Too many riders whose group riding etiquette was non-existent. No clear communication from marshalls at the start as loads of people were looking for the black gate or as to why Leith Hill closed early. Too many bottlenecks. I won't be riding it again. I'll stick to open roads


----------



## groundy74 (7 Aug 2019)

I had an early start of 6.20am and though the standard of riding was superb this year and far better than Velo Birmingham. I managed to join a decent group (happy to take my turn at the front) and flew through the first 48 miles. Lost the group once the hills start as the added weight is a severe disadvantage on the hills!! 
Did see one bad fall on one of the right bends and saw one lad early on being treated by the paramedics. Feed stations nowhere near as good as last year, gutted to have Hi5 instead of Clif, however luckily and had my own feed planned and on packed enough to see me through. Delighted with my time of 4.43 which was 36 minutes faster than last year. I know it's not a race but its good to see the fruits of your training. Raised £1395 for charity and had a great weekend in London. 
My second time of taking part and hopefully not my last. Biggest gripe for me was the finish on the Mall is far better coming through the arches but suppose not much could be done about that this year.


----------



## Nomadski (7 Aug 2019)

Still didn't record 100 miles on my Garmin for this event. I even went round every turn I could the "long way" to see if that reasoning worked out...it didn't.

Recording with GPS + GLONASS satellites still only hit 99.40 miles. Velo Birminghams route had 102 miles recorded.

That's 3 times the full ride has been recorded, and 3 times I haven't "done" 100 miles.


----------



## groundy74 (7 Aug 2019)

Only 98 miles for me, must of been cutting corners!!


----------



## Norry1 (7 Aug 2019)

groundy74 said:


> Only 98 miles for me, must of been cutting corners!!



Ditto. My Garmin 820 stopped recording distance (and time) when we went through the tunnels and lost the satellites.


----------



## Dogtrousers (7 Aug 2019)

But surely you were nerdy enough to find a place to ride some pointless laps to bump the distance up?

Please don't say you didn't. 

Never mind Strava, less than 100 miles (or 160.927km) - _it didn't happen_.


----------



## Norry1 (7 Aug 2019)

The rides to and back from the hotel made it an 110 mile day on Strava - that is good enough for me


----------



## MichaelO (8 Aug 2019)

groundy74 said:


> Only 98 miles for me, must of been cutting corners!!


The course was shorter than 100 - shorter finish at the Mall and it lost 1/2 mile because Cannon Street was shut, so followed embankment instead.


----------



## Racing roadkill (8 Aug 2019)

The route was short this year, for the reasons given above, Garmin computers et. al. always come up short due to the Eastway and Limehouse link tunnel sections anyway. The trick is to start any recording devices at the entrance to the Olympic Park, or better still where you ride in from, and not stop them / turn them off until your well into the Green Park.


----------



## Racing roadkill (8 Aug 2019)

https://datadiversions.shinyapps.io/ride100/

This is quite fun. It gives you your stats, in graphic form. Put your details in the various boxes, and off you go.


----------



## steverob (8 Aug 2019)

Actually according to my rather rudimentary mapping, the finish line being slightly forward of previous years and the route taking you up Horse Guards Road rather than Whitehall, only reduced the total distance by about 250 metres.

The main cause of mileage loss is still the tunnels - if when your device loses the GPS satellites it assumes you have stopped riding and just magically teleported to the other side (like my current Edge 520), then you can lose up to about 1.25 miles across all the tunnelled sections. However if it assumes you carried on riding but went in a straight line until it sees the satellites again (like my old Edge 500), then you only lose just over half a mile, most of which comes from the Limehouse Link tunnel, as that has the most bends.


----------



## MasterDabber (8 Aug 2019)

steverob said:


> Actually according to my rather rudimentary mapping, the finish line being slightly forward of previous years and the route taking you up Horse Guards Road rather than Whitehall, only reduced the total distance by about 250 metres.
> 
> The main cause of mileage loss is still the tunnels - if when your device loses the GPS satellites it assumes you have stopped riding and just magically teleported to the other side (like my current Edge 520), then you can lose up to about 1.25 miles across all the tunnelled sections. However if it assumes you carried on riding but went in a straight line until it sees the satellites again (like my old Edge 500), then you only lose just over half a mile, most of which comes from the Limehouse Link tunnel, as that has the most bends.


On that basis can't you just click on the Distance/Correct Distance on the Strava ride page .I believe this calculates distance based on the actual mapping not from the computer device. Maybe?


----------



## dickyknees (10 Aug 2019)

Finally got my medal by 1st class post this morning! Must have cost Ride London quite a lot to post out including packaging and a little drawstring bag to hold it.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (10 Aug 2019)

dickyknees said:


> Finally got my medal by 1st class post this morning! Must have cost Ride London quite a lot to post out including packaging and a little drawstring bag to hold it.
> 
> View attachment 479394



Yeah but what's their income the event, about £2 million?


----------



## Racing roadkill (10 Aug 2019)

It seems I came in 3034th, from nearly 25000 100 mile route riders. I’d have preferred to have come in 4 places earlier, which wasn’t a big ask, but hey ho


----------



## vickster (10 Aug 2019)

YukonBoy said:


> Yeah but what's their income the event, about £2 million?


Which is for organising the road closures, stewards etc etc. I expect the medal budget is a small outlay in comparison

There'll be significant sponsorship subsidising the entry fees obviously


----------



## vickster (10 Aug 2019)

dickyknees said:


> Finally got my medal by 1st class post this morning! Must have cost Ride London quite a lot to post out including packaging and a little drawstring bag to hold it.
> 
> View attachment 479394


Don't expect the glue on the ribbon to last long. Damhikt


----------



## Norry1 (10 Aug 2019)

Racing roadkill said:


> It seems I came in 3034th, from nearly 25000 100 mile route riders. I’d have preferred to have come in 4 places earlier, which wasn’t a big ask, but hey ho



How did you get that ranking?


----------



## Ming the Merciless (10 Aug 2019)

vickster said:


> Which is for organising the road closures, stewards etc etc. I expect the medal budget is a small outlay in comparison
> 
> There'll be significant sponsorship subsidising the entry fees obviously



Exactly my point. Cost of posting is a minor cost for them.


----------



## Racing roadkill (10 Aug 2019)

Norry1 said:


> How did you get that ranking?



https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1uTQ1wURMLmMMNIqtsyPk0G8cRTv1ThF6yknBDT7IC3Y/htmlview

It’s ordered by time of arrival at the finish line.


----------



## mjr (10 Aug 2019)

Racing roadkill said:


> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1uTQ1wURMLmMMNIqtsyPk0G8cRTv1ThF6yknBDT7IC3Y/htmlview
> 
> It’s ordered by time of arrival at the finish line.


Fake, isn't it? Legit numbers mixed with fiction, according to another site.


----------



## Racing roadkill (10 Aug 2019)

mjr said:


> Fake, isn't it? Legit numbers mixed with fiction, according to another site.


There’s a lot of very obvious cheating in there. If you look up the dodgy looking riders / times, you’ll see some hilarious stuff. For example,


----------



## srw (11 Aug 2019)

Racing roadkill said:


> There’s a lot of very obvious cheating in there. If you look up the dodgy looking riders / times, you’ll see some hilarious stuff. For example,
> 
> View attachment 479497
> 
> ...




That's not cheating, that's someone who has taken the opportunity at Hampton Court to cut short and head for home rather than do the full route. If you cross reference the main results site you'll find they're credited with 46 miles.

How do I know? Because that's what we did a couple of years ago.

This isn't a race. "Cheating" isn't a thing.


----------



## steverob (11 Aug 2019)

Although if they had taken the shortcut at Hampton Court, they should have tripped the timer at the 25 mile marker as well (I was in the 46 this year and mine shows up with a split time there).

Having said that, the first year I did the 100, I somehow managed to not get registered at three of the timing points on course - one was understandable because Leith Hill was closed by the time I got there, but the other two I did go through yet the system never "saw" me.


----------



## Norry1 (14 Aug 2019)

Racing roadkill said:


> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1uTQ1wURMLmMMNIqtsyPk0G8cRTv1ThF6yknBDT7IC3Y/htmlview
> 
> It’s ordered by time of arrival at the finish line.



I've grabbed the data and ordered it by actual ride time, not clock time. Looks like I was 703rd - not that it was a race of course.


----------



## oldgreyandslow (23 Aug 2019)

I was in the 4000's which seems to be top 25% which for an old bloke I'm fairly OK with.

Just noticed the second fastest finisher apparently was Michael Stephens, bib number 26915, age group 75-79 ! Therefore I am editing my "fairly OK with" to "needs improvement"


----------



## Norry1 (23 Aug 2019)

oldgreyandslow said:


> I was in the 4000's which seems to be top 25% which for an old bloke I'm fairly OK with.
> 
> Just noticed the second fastest finisher apparently was Michael Stephens, bib number 26915, age group 75-79 ! Therefore I am editing my "fairly OK with" to "needs improvement"



When I sorted the data, there were a few obvious anomalies, which I removed. This looks like one of them


----------



## Racing roadkill (23 Aug 2019)

oldgreyandslow said:


> I was in the 4000's which seems to be top 25% which for an old bloke I'm fairly OK with.
> 
> Just noticed the second fastest finisher apparently was Michael Stephens, bib number 26915, age group 75-79 ! Therefore I am editing my "fairly OK with" to "needs improvement"



A 19 rider, who entered the 100 and thought better of it on the day.


----------

